# الأقسام العامة > المنتدى التربوي و التعليم > ملتقى أولياء الأمور >  ملف خاص للاستفسارات عن المدارس

## شموع 03

السلام عليكم 

لبنات ابوظبي كل وحدة تدخل تعطيني رايها في مدرسة البطين الخاصة للبنات ،لانه وايدين امدوحها وانا وايد محتارة وين احط بنتي ارجو المساعدة .

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

طريقة تقليل وقت مشاهدة الطفل للتلفزيون... 
افكار لقضاء اجازة صيف ممتعة للاطفال 
افضل مشروبات مفيده للاطفال 
كل ما تحتاجين لمعرفته عن تربية الطفل في عمر... 
نصائح لتشجيع الطفل على تناول الطعام الصحي 
تقرير عن اسباب واعراض وطرق علاج اضطراب القلق... 
طريقة التعامل مع عصبية الاطفال بذكاء 
نصائح للامهات لتجهيز الطفل للذهاب للحضانة... 
نصائح للاباء للتعبير عن حبهم لأبنائهم 
افضل طرق تشجيع الطفل على المذاكرة والتركيز

----------


## صـدى الأمل

:SalamAlikom: 

عزيزاتي 
أرجوكم تفيدوني ضروري عن المدرسة ومستواها
وجزاكم الله خير

----------


## صـدى الأمل

:Sobhan:

----------


## صـدى الأمل

:12 (49):  :12 (49):  :12 (49):  :12 (49):  :12 (49):  :12 (98):  :12 (98):  :12 (98):  :12 (49):  :12 (49):  :12 (49):  :12 (49):

----------


## جدايل

أنا كنت ناوية أحط بنتي فيها السنة الياية ....kg1 .. في وحدة مدحتها لي .. بس لازم أشوفها أول على نظري ... لكن اذا بتنقلين حد فيها لازم يسوون امتحان ..

----------


## صـدى الأمل

مشكورة أختي جدايل على الرد بس ياليت وحده عيالها في المدرسة ترد علي ضرووي أريد أعرف معلومات شامله عن المدرسة جزاكم الله خير

----------


## صـدى الأمل

؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## البراري

ربيعتي ما تمدحهم ، تقول السنة ضاعت على حفلات اعياد الميلاد
ولبسهم من ارخص الانواع والمدرسات مش ملتزمات وايد اللي مترصصة
واللي لاعبة في ويهها واللي فل ميكب اب يعني مش قدوة زينة للاطفال
واجتماع اولياء الامور مختلط
ياحافظ على مدرساتنا المواطنات التزام واخلاق ودين
هذا كلامها بالحرف الواحد حتى انها نقلتهم من المدرسة
واسمحيلي

----------


## صـدى الأمل

عزيزتي البراري جزاج الله خير على الافادة ومشكورة على التواصل

----------


## طيبة الكويتية

13- مدرسة جرين وود الخاصه
المدرسة في المحيصنه, المنهج ... أمريكي " هاركوت " . ( المدرسات شبه فري في اللبس والميك اب ) صورة مب حلوة ومثال غير لائق للمعلمة القدوة + حفلات أعياد الميلاد طول السنة في الصفوف + إجازات الأعياد المسيحية 
ولبسهم مول مب شي أخضر وأصفر + الجنسيات من كل نوع

----------


## صـدى الأمل

> 13- مدرسة جرين وود الخاصه
> المدرسة في المحيصنه, المنهج ... أمريكي " هاركوت " . ( المدرسات شبه فري في اللبس والميك اب ) صورة مب حلوة ومثال غير لائق للمعلمة القدوة + حفلات أعياد الميلاد طول السنة في الصفوف + إجازات الأعياد المسيحية 
> ولبسهم مول مب شي أخضر وأصفر + الجنسيات من كل نوع


جزاج الله خير على الافادة / مشكووووووووووووووووورة

----------


## مضيافه الامارات

:Salam Allah: 

خواتى منو عندها فكره عن مدرسه المدار الخاصه في العين؟
حابه انقل عيالى فيها بس اريد اعرف شو رايكم فيها وفي التدريس !! بليز اللى عيالها فيها او عنده فكره لا تبخل على بالمعلومات 

ومشكورات خواتى

----------


## مرحبا

مدرسة وايد زينه انا حاطة بناتي الثنتين فيها الكبيرة ناقلتنها السنه في GR1 وثانيةفي KG1
اهتمام الكبير طبعا بالغة الانجليزية بشكل كبير بعدين تي المواد الباقية 
الدراسة في المدرسة من KG1 إلينGR4 بس اما باقي المراحل يدرسون في البيت(قصدي المراجعة) 
إلا في الامتحانات يعطونهم اوراق يدرسون فيها يعني كتبهم تكون في المدرسة
اي شيئ ثاني انا بلخدمه

----------


## rogena2

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله و بركاته 

بنات شو *رايكم في المدرسة الاسترالية الدولية في الشارقة* حد يعرف حد فيها 

او سمع عنها لاني ابغي ادخل ولدي لصف الكي جي 2 و ما عرف شو اختار واي الاحسن 

*المدرسة الاسترالية الدولية او ويس جرين او الشويفات* ارجوكم ساعدوني في الاختيار ومن خلا تجاربكم او تجارب اي حد تعرفونه عن هاي المدارس حتى اقدر اختار احسنهم من ناحية كل شي وارجو ان لا تبخلون علي في المساعدة 

انتظر ردوووووودكم

----------


## rogena2

للرفع

----------


## rogena2

للرفع

----------


## العتب

هلا ...
انا انصحج فيها لاني انا دخلت ولدي عندهم الصف الأول ودرس نص كورس وبعدين سافرنا بريطانيا وكمل هناك بس ما حصل اي صعوبه لان الاستاف كلهم اجانب في الاستراليه وإن شاء الله يوم بنرد بخليه يكمل عندهم

----------


## طيبة الكويتية

سلام اختي
الثلاث مدارس اللي كتبتيهم ممتازات نفس ما سمعت
الشويفات فيها ولدي ماشاءالله تدريسهم قوي و ما فيه عندهم شي اسمه لعب.
الويس جرين ولد عن اعيالي فيها, ماشاءالله مهتمين بالدين اشوف امه دايم تحفظه قرآن و احاديث و تقول وايد واجبات.
الاستراليه ما عندي احد فيها لكن كل فتره حاطين الشيخ سلطان يروح المدرسه هذي و عمري ما شفت القاسمي مهتم بمدرسه كثر الاسترالية. يعني ان شاءالله زينه.

نصيحه روحي الثلاث مدارس و شوفي المكان و المناهج و اللي ترتاحين لها اكثر انتي و ولدج دخلي فيها و توكلي على الله.

----------


## أم كاكي

الاستراليه ما اعرف عنها

الويس جرين عيال خالي هناك ومشاءالله عليهم بلبل في الانجليزي اما من ناحية العربي مب لين هناك

----------


## ام مرر

وبكل صراحة عيالي يدرسون حاليا في مدرسة خاصة وابوهم ناوي يدخلهم المستقبل السنة الياية وانا رافضة الفكرة
اللي يعرف عن هالدرسة شيء يخبرني شو رايه فيه

----------


## ام مرر

آآآآآآآفا معقول محد عنده فكرة عن هالمدرسة

----------


## قمر 22

السلام عليكم

شورايكم في مدرسه رمسيس إلي في راس الخيمه

من ناحيه الانجليزي 
و الاسعار

----------


## om3washy

وحده من اهلنا مدخله بناتها هناك وتقول انه تاسيسهم قوي بس بالانجليزي مب وايد لانا مدخله ولدها مدرسه ثانيه وتقول انه هو احسن من البنات بالانجليزي بوايد
والله اعلم 
ان شاء الله البنات بيفيدونج اكثر

----------


## om3washy

نسيت اقول لج انه اسعارهم معقوله مب وايد غاليه 
اتصلي فيهم عشان تتاكدين من الاسعار

----------


## المزيــــونه

ان شاء الله يفيدونج

----------


## عيمانيه

اختي تاسسيهم بالانجليزي وايد قوي

و بعد يعتمد على المدرسه

----------


## مروهاج

علشان تستفيدي تابعي معانا ها الموضوع 
http://www.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=201734

----------


## طفول ماجد

دراستهم وايد قويه ويعطون وايد واجبات واسعارهم رخيصه بس المبنى مب شي

----------


## umm_7emoud

موفقين

----------


## أم أحمد99

الغالية أنا عيالي أثنينهم درسو في هالمدرسة وايد زينة 
والحين عندهم منهج الرياضيات والعلوم بالإنجليزي 
ولازم يكونوا عيالج من صف اول فيها يعني ما بيسجلون عيالج حق صف ثاني أو ثالث ...

----------


## umturki

سلام عليكم خواتى ... ان شالله بخير

ماعليكم امر بغيت بس اسأل شو رايكم

في مدرسة المدار الى فى العين ... شو يأسسون

الطلاب اوكى ... ومنو سامع عنها او عنده عيال فيها


بغيت الفايده منكم ماعليكم امر


اختكم ام تركى

----------


## umturki

افه وينكم ... 


اصبحنا واصبح الملك لله

----------


## ام مهوري

بنت حلال توني واصله البيت انا وبنتي وكنت سايره اسجلها في هالمدرسه وخذيت لفه على قسم الكي جي وبصراحه كان حلو عندهم في كل صف حمام ويستخدمون احدث الوسائل للتعليم وعندهم حمام سباحه خاص للصغار وساحه منفصله عن باقي المراحل وسمعت ان الانجليزي عندهم ممتاز واذا في اي سؤال انا حاضره

----------


## om_sarah

مرحبا........انا عيالي مش فيها......في الامارات الوطنيه

.بس اسمع ان تدريسها قوي وياسسون زين...

بتوفيق الغاليه

----------


## @عصفورة دبي@

... السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ....

 خواتي بغيت أنقل بنتي مدرسة الإبداع النموذجيه وشورايكن في المدرسه فأتمنى اللي عندها أي معلومات عنها تخبرني ........................ 

وإذا كل وحده بتقول وين حاطه عيالها بعد أحسن عشان الكل يستفيد وتخبرنا عن المدرسه شوي ....

 أتمنى منكن تتعاونن ويايه وتردن على استفساري

----------


## بنت الصحراء

أن شاء الله البنات بيفيدونج

----------


## @عصفورة دبي@

معقوله كل اللي دخلن الموضوع عيالكن مايدرسون في مدارس .........

الله المستعان

----------


## h99990

والله مرة كانت سايرة العيادة وسمعت حريم يرمسون عن هاي المدرسة وكانوا مول ما يمدحونها ويبون يطلعون عيالهم 
وما دري بعد هااللي سمعته

----------


## مس_دايت

فيه الابداع الخاصة هذي المدرسة وايد تعبانة
بس إذا فيه نموذجية ماعرف
وانا عيالي سجلتهم في الامارات الوطنية الخاصة بس صدق فنانه من كل النواحي بس باقى ايسولنا الامتحان وانشاء الله يتوفقن بناتي

----------


## دفا الروح

لو اللي تقصدينها في مدينة خليفة فما انصحج بالمره
انا عيالي كانوا هناك وطلعتهم ما خليتهم

----------


## لوليانو

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 


الملف الخاص عن الإستفسار عن المدارس الجزء الأول على هالرابط :

http://uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=204617

----------


## om adm

مبروك الرابط الجديد وحابه اسال عن مدرسة المواهب الا فى الشارجه يعرف اسعارها للقريد ونوياريت يابنات الا حابه تجاوب على اى سوال انها تسوى اقتباس للسوال عشان البنات ما يضيعو فى الجواب فاهمينى اكيد

----------


## UM-Alia

مدرسة الشارقة البريطانية شو رايكم فيها ؟ وشو تعرفون عنها؟

----------


## ام منصور2008

:Salam Allah: 
عيلها 
شواخباركن يالغاليات الله يخليكن أي وحده في الشويفات تخبرني عن الصف الرابع صعب ولا سهل على طالب ياي من مدرسه خاصه بس مب قوي عندهم الانجليزي ارجوكن ردن بسرعه يعني بيمشي في المنهج وشو اهتمام المدرسه من كل النواحي وشكرا  :Astaghfor:

----------


## ام ســاره

اختي .. الشويفات بتمتحنه تحديد مستوى.. وبتشوفه اذا اوكي او لا... بصراحه مناهجهم قويه ... ويبالها دراسه...

----------


## om fufu

سجلت بنتي من يومين فيها حق امتحان تحديد المستوى
اللي اريد اعرف انها قويه ولا ؟ بنتي سايره اول ابتدائي وانا مأسسنها في الشويفات عشان جي اريد اعرف اذا قويه؟؟؟

----------


## هنادي2008

عزيزتي المدرسه وايد قويه.... والمدرسات وايد يهتمن بالطلاب....انا عيالي كلهم فيها لا حظة انه مستواهم وايد اوكيه.. بس المنهج عندهم صعب لاكن المدرسات يفهمنهم زين .... ما تخافين وتوكلي ع الله....

----------


## ام منصور2008

:SalamAlikom: 
ليش طلعتيها من الشويفات مع أن أقوى تدريس منهج الشويفات أنا ولدي فيها وكلمة روووووووووعه قليله في الشويفات ولديه فديته يتكلم واااايد ُE

----------


## هبه أيول

شوفي حبوبة مدرسة بوظبي الدولية من أحسن المدارس أنا ولدي فيها kg2 وايد أوكي في الدراسة بس ما أحس أنه عندهم وايد نشاطات حق الاطفال .... مثل الرسم والألعاب والرحلات هم مهملين ها الشي ما دري ليش ... مع أن النشاطات وايد مهمة للأطفال,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
بس كدراسة ما عليهم كلام صراحة مدرسة من أقوى المدارس توكلي ع الله.............

----------


## &أم سعيد&

السلام عليكم،،،،

عزيزاتي هل سمعتو عن روضه فيرست استبس
وهل هي ممتازة في التاسيس الــ KG
انا حابه احط اعيالي عندهم بس اخاف مايتاسسون بس كأدارة وايد ارتحتلهم عن المدارس الثانية
واذا تعرفون مدارس تأسس في بوظبي اذكروهم لاني سمعت عن الياسات بس زايدين الاسعار وايد مبالغ في السعر بصراحه

----------


## ام منصور2008

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
عندت مدرسة الشويفات وااااااااااايد قويه ويأسسون الكيجي ولدي فيها كيجي وان ماشاء الله عليه فديته يتكلم أشياء وااااااااااايد بالانجليزي 
ان شاءالله افدتك :Astaghfor:

----------


## أم_سواف

السلام عليكم
خواتي بغيت رايكم في مدرسة البحث العلمي - دبي؟ 
و وين تنصحوني اسجل ولدي الكيجي انا اهم شي عندي الدين (مثل مدرسه صلاح بوخاطر الابداع العلمي )

----------


## الشمعدانة

بنات من عيالها في مدرسة النشا الصالح الي في العين 
شوا رايكم فيها 
ومدرسة الاضواء شو رايكم فيها

----------


## umroda

هلا والله إختي أنا حاطة ولدي في فيرست ستب كلمة روعة والله ما أبالغ شوية عليها ولدي في مرحلة البري كيجي اللي الحضانة السن اللي قبل الكيجي بس ما شاءالله عليه يعرف أسامي الحيوانات كلها بالنجليزي يعرف يعد بالعربي والانجليزي إلين رقم 13 ولآخر السنة بيخلصوا للعشرين يعرف الالوان والاشكال بالانجليزي وناوية أخليه السنة الياية معاهم في الكيجي بصراحة انا في البيت ما أعلمه شئ أبد كله من المدرسة بس أسعارهم غالية تقريبا لها المرحلة يعني أنا ولدي في حضانة أدفعله تفريبا 15000 أو أكثر يمكن تختلف الرسوم إذا تبين شهري وإلا على الكورس أتمنى إني ما أكون طولت عليج بس نصيحة لا تفوتينها

----------


## ع الابداع

توكلي على الله 


ولدي فيها وماشاءالله وايد تحسن عن المدرسه الي هو كان فيها قبل


كله يكلمونهم بالانجليزي 
وماشاءالله كتأسيس واااااايد ممتازه 


قهر انها بس لين الصف الثاني ولا جان خليت عيالي فيها

----------


## الشمعدانة

ردوا علي

----------


## ع الابداع

ممكن تعطوني معلومات عن ها المدرستين 

لاني محتاره منو الاحسن فيهم

----------


## ام منصور2008

:Salam Allah: 
مرسة الامارات خلص التسجيل000000
ومدرسة البشاير سمعت أنهاوااااااايد ممتازه000000
بس اتصلي ويعطونج موعد الامتحان 0000000
بس شو مراحل عيالج00000
 :Astaghfor:

----------


## om adm

اختى انا اعرف ناس حاطين عيالهم فيها ويقولو مدرسه وايده ممتازه وفى الدين ماشاء الله عليهم يخلو الطلاب يصلون فى المدرسه وقت الصلاه

----------


## أم_سواف

> اختى انا اعرف ناس حاطين عيالهم فيها ويقولو مدرسه وايده ممتازه وفى الدين ماشاء الله عليهم يخلو الطلاب يصلون فى المدرسه وقت الصلاه


جزاك الله خير يا om adm

..و انتظر أراء آخرى

----------


## مس_دايت

حبيت استفسر واللي تعرف ممكن اتفيدني 
مدرسه الامارات الوطنيه شوه دراستها 
يعني الصف الاول الابتدائي صعب ولا لا 
شوه الانجليزي وشوه الواجبات وايد ولا شويه وعليهم ضغط الدراسه 
يعني بقدر ادرسهم ولا بتحتاج مدرسه مش الانجليزي بس من كل المواد 
ارجوا الافاده بليييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييز

----------


## ع الابداع

مشكوووره وايد

وادعوا لعيالي بالتوفيق في امتحانات القبوووول يارررب
لانه بيسووله امتحان في الانجليزي والعربي والرياضيات 


والله اني خايفه لانه مافيه اي مكان ثاني اقدر اوديهم له

هو بيروح للصف الثالث ان شاءالله 
والثاني سنه اولى كي جي


يالله ياربي يا كريم توفق عيالي في دراستهم وامتحاناتهم وجميع عيال المسلمين



خبرونا اكثر عن الواجبات وها السوالف

----------


## الياسيه28

هلا والله الغاليه ...........والله بنت أخويه وبنات ختيه فيها واااااايد يمدحونها .

----------


## أم الذيب

اختي اذا هي نفسها اللي تابعه لتنميه الاسريه اقولج شي واحد


اذا انتي بنت هامور والا ريلج هامور توكلي واذا لا ارتاحي واتييج الدله مقنده 



عندهم عنصريه فظيعه 


يلمون عيال الكباريه في صفوف معينه ولهم افضل المدرسات والبقيه الله وكيلج مافي لهم اي اهتمام وهذا راي اكثر من 10 اشخاص حطوا عيالهم هناك وهم اللي خبرونا يوم يينا نسجل عيالنا فيها 


ولو تسالنيهم يقولون لج والله لين الحين مافيه تسجيل زين متى والله ما نعرف 0كيف مسؤوله تسجيل وماتعرفين متى) 


وتقولج الاولويه لاخوان طلابنا وعقب انتوا تنحطون في قائمة الانتظار واللي ما ياخذون فيها غير 30 اسم بس ولا يعلنون عن موعد التسجيل

----------


## ع الابداع

ام الذيب اي مدرسه تقصدين 


ياليت كل وحده عندها تعليق على مدرسه معينه انها تذكر اسمها 

مادري لانه ردج على منو فينا


ومشكوووووره ختيه على المعلومات

----------


## هند2005

:Salam Allah: الغاليات اللي تعرف فيكن شو مستوى التدريس تخبرني بليييييز
عيالي في النهضة الوطنية وابى انقلهم لان المدرسة سار ما في اى نظام في الدراسة والأنشطةاللي على يجي في بالهم يسونه مافي أي نظام والدارسة جدا" قليلة مقارنة مع المدارس الاخرى وااااايد طلاب رااح ينتقلون  :Astaghfor:

----------


## مس_دايت

مليمدحونها بعد مثل اول اللي شفتهن ناقلين عيالهم من الشهب لين الامارات الوطنيه

----------


## دمعةoo7

شو رايكم في مدرسة الضبيانية الخاصة من ناحية kg ?
اياسسونهم عدل ولا لا؟

----------


## هند2005

مشكووووورة الغالية على الرد

----------


## قلبي الصغير

:Kafara: 

خواتي من بداية شهر واحد وانا احاول اتصل فمدرسة الابداع العلمي ومحد يرد
اتصلت تقريبا 3 مرات هذا فشهر واحد عشان اسال عن تسجيل بنتي الصغيره
وعقب لهيت وتميت اقرا الاعلانات والتيلفزيون يقولون بدايه التسجل للعام الدراسي اليديد من شهر 3 قلت اشوه بعده وقت بس رجعت اتصل للمدرسه بعد محد يشل؟
المهم ما ياست تميت كونتكت مع المدرسه عن طريق الايميل والحمدلله ماقصروا ردو علي وعطوني كل المعلومات وكان من ضمنها انه التسجيل بيبدا فشهر 4 وفعلا اتصلت في اخر شهر 3 وانصدمت يوم قالوا لي فل ووقفنا التسجيل  :Frown: 

وانا من متى اتصل واحاول وموقعهم عالنت كاتبين من شهر 4 والموظفه قالت لي هم من شهر 1 بادين التسجيل وكلت امري لله وانشاءالله السنه اليايه باذن الله

بس بغيت اعرف في حد سجل عياله فالابداع العلمي وحصل كراسي ومتى بدوا التسجيل؟؟
انا واايد احاتي اخاف السنه اليايه بعد فل وانا ابا بنتي فالابداع العلمي وما ابا كل مره انقلها من مدرسه ل2 انا واايد مرتاحه للابداع العلمي بس اخاف السنه اليايه نفس الشيء وبنتي تتاخر عن الدراسه

----------


## فرحانه

هذه السنه حطو مديره جديده قامت بتغير المدرسات الممتازات الاجنبيات الي مدرسات هنديات لا يعرفن كيف يدرسن الاطفال ويقومن بتصحيح الوجبات بشكل خطا ... واغلب الكتب عباره عن اوراق مطبوعه ... ولا يوجد تواصل بين الاداره واولياء الامور (( مدرسة الشهب كانت ممتازه اما مع المديره الجديده فهي سيئه ))

----------


## همسة عين

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله 

خواتي في احد عن سمع عن المدرسه الاستراليه في خليفة ب 

شو رايكن فيها 

؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## الجازيr

شحالكن بنات 
منوه تعرف هالمدرسه شوه مستواها ومتى يبتدي التسجيل

----------


## ام تقى الدين

سبحان الله
والله دوختونى
غفر الله لكم يا مشرفات
تم دمج المواضيع بحيث اصبحت متابعة المناقشات صعبة جداااااااااااا
الموضوع اصبح كلمات متقاطعة
ارجوكم انتبهوا
بارك الله فيكم

----------


## طيبة الكويتية

سلام عليج اختي
بنتج الحينه كم عمرها؟ اذا طافج تسجيل الابداع عادي لا توقفين دراسة بنتج. حطيها في مدرسه ثانيه عندج وايد مدارس بالشارقه و دبي زينين و سجليها والله حرام تضيع عليها سنه.
و اذا بغيتي اي مساعده بأسماء المدارس انا حاضره.

----------


## cute me

مرحبا الغاليه .. 
الربيع مستواااها وااايد اوكي وماعليه كلالالام بصراااحه ... 
والتسجيل بدا في اول شهر 2 ( فبراير ) وخلص ... 
واتصلوا بالاهالي اللي وافقوا عليهم .... وهم نظامهم اول شي يسجلوون العيال اللي اخوانهم في المدرسه وبعدين باللي مسجل بالترتيب .. 
انا كنت مسجله ولدي بس ما اتصلو فيني ... لانه ماله مكان للاسف

----------


## هند2005

> هذه السنه حطو مديره جديده قامت بتغير المدرسات الممتازات الاجنبيات الي مدرسات هنديات لا يعرفن كيف يدرسن الاطفال ويقومن بتصحيح الوجبات بشكل خطا ... واغلب الكتب عباره عن اوراق مطبوعه ... ولا يوجد تواصل بين الاداره واولياء الامور (( مدرسة الشهب كانت ممتازه اما مع المديره الجديده فهي سيئه ))

----------


## بنت-بوظبي

يقولون مستواها هب حلو

----------


## amal 7ayate

السلام عليكم اختي طيبة الكويتية
انا ادور مدرسة في الشارقة ممكن تساعديني؟؟؟؟

----------


## عيمانيه

الله يوفقج أختي

و قبل كل شي صلي الاستخاره

----------


## فرحانه

ابوظبي الدوليه
الامريكيه الدوليه
الامارات الوطنيه
الربيع
الياسات

ما جربتهم بس سمعت عنهم....نقلت عيالي ...ابوظبي الدوليه والامارات الوطنيه
وشكرا

----------


## طيبة الكويتية

> السلام عليكم اختي طيبة الكويتية
> انا ادور مدرسة في الشارقة ممكن تساعديني؟؟؟؟



هذي قائمه ببعض مدارس الشارقه و تحت كل مدرسه تعليق بعض الأمهات عليها.

مدارس الشارقه و هي كالتالي:

*1- الشويفات الدولية*
اخت ويانا قالت: مافيش احسن من كده, مدرسة شويفات ممتازة عندي اخوية عندما سجلة في المدرسة الشويفات عطوة نضام صفين والحمد للة ونجحة والحين في الصف الخامس والحمد للة متفوق في الجليزي ويدرس اختة التي في الجامعة الدروس النجليزي إلى ماتعرفها
ام اخرى قالت: لكن في العائلة بنت عمة بنتي تدرس في مدرسة الاتحاد في دبي
و اولاد عمها يدرسون في الشويفات 
اللي الاحظه انه مستواهم اعلى من مستوى بنت عمهم 
يعني الشويفات منهجها قوي و اسلوبهم رهيب غير عن مدرسة الاتحاد 
هذا اللي بلاحظه انا من المستويات اللي عندنا في البيت
و بالنسبة لي انا طيبة الكويتية, ولدي بالمدرسه هذي كي جي 1 اشوفها وايد ممتازه و فيها اهتمام بالياهل من كل النواحي. يعني يعطونهم انجليزي و عربي و دين. و ماشاءالله يعلمونهم يكتبون الأحرف عربي و انجليزي و الأرقام نفس الشي غير الألوان و الأشكال, و وايد وايد كلمات. اذا تبون تأسيس صح لعيالكم انصحكم فيها.
و هذا الموقع
http://www.iscshj-sabis.net:88/iscshj/main.jsp

*2- الابداع العلمي*
ملك صلاح بو خاطر و اهتمامهم رائع بالدين. له 14 اصوات, تمتاز انه لكل طالب مفكرة تكون معاه كل يوم لملاحظات المدرسة و ولي الأمر. , عندهم اهتمام في الياهل ماتتصورينه ولد اختي كان العام كي جي 1 ماشالله لغته الانجليزيه كيف ووايد مهتمين بالقران عسب صاحبها صلاح بوخاطر ومدرساتهم معاهم طول الوقت والمساعده والفراشه .
قيل ايضا في مدحها؛ مدرسه وعن تجربه اخواني وعيال عمي وعيال خالاتي كلهم فيها يأسسونهم من ناحية القران والتجووويد يعني اخوي في صف ثالث يعرف الحركات الي في القران اكثر عني ويأسسونهم في العربي والإنجليزي وايد اوكي بس بعد كله المدارس دوامهم طوويل وفي هالمدرسه ما يحتفلووون بأي شي بدعه مثل من حق الليله وما ادري اشووه ولازم الطلاب يعلمونهم الصلاه والبنات يحجبونهم والي عيبني عندهم ان كل صفين عزج الله عندهم حمام مشترك وكل شي في صغير المنظره والمرحاض وقبضة الباب وعندهم موظفه داخله بالصراحه كلنا مرتاحين فيها
و الصوت اللي ضدها قال انه تكاليفها غالية, صوت ثاني ضدها قال انهم بالانجليزي مو ذاك الزود.
و هذا موقع المدرسة 
http://www.scs-sharjah.com/arabic/about/index.html

*3- مدرسة الرسالة العلمية الخاصه*
منهج بريطاني و البيئه اسلامية. المدرسة مش مثل المدارس إلي تعتمد على التلقين ويكرفونهم في الواجبات، دراستهم تعتمد على المهارات اليدوية والملاحظة ، ومعظم واجباتهم يكتبونها في المدرسة، ومع أنها تدرس المنهج البريطاني لكن عندهم إهتمام كبير باللغة العربية والإسلامية والتجويد والقرآن، ومافي شي أسمه موسيقى في المدرسة ( الحمدلله ) يربونهم على القيم الإسلامية ، ومعاملتهم سواء الإداراة أوالهيئة التدريسية جدا راقية ، ودايما ياخذون الملاحظات بعين االإعتبار، طبعا في سلبيات لكن لاتذكر بالنسبة للإيجابيات، وإستحالة تلقين مدرسة كاملة من كافة النواحي
ملاحظة: العدد جدا محدود ، لذلك يوقفون التسجيل في حالة وصلو للعدد المطلوب ، والطلبة في الفصل الواحد ما يتعدى 20
ام اخرى قالت؛ الاهتمام بجميع الجوانب سواء كان عربي او انجليزي ودين والقرآن
ماشاءالله وايد امهات, هذا راي ام بعد, الله يخلي الأمهات و عيالهم. قالت الأم عاد: ومدرسة الرسالة العلمية ممتازة في تاسيس الانجليزي والعربي بنفس المستوى وما عندهم اي سلوكيات اتخافين منها مدرسة الاولاد غير عن البنات واذا شافوا بنت غير ملتزمة افصلوها واتجاهاتها دينية وكل وسائل الراحة فيها وبصراحة انا حاطة عيالي من اربع سنين في الرسالة ومرتاحة لاني يوم اسمع عن الاشياء اللي تستوي في المدارس اقول الحمدالله و
ملاحظة :مدرسة الرسالة الوحيدة اللي تلاقين فيها اكبر نسبة مواطنين قليل عندهم الوافدات ولج الاختيار تبغين المستوى ولا الثنين والله يوفقج الغالية
رأي جديد؛ عيالي في مدرسة الرسالة من اربع سنين المدرسة زينة من ناحية انه اتجاهها اتجاه اسلامي وتأسيسها اوكية عربي وانجليزي بس اللغة والمحادثة مش قوية الا اذا كان الطالب شاطر او داخل من البداية ولكن احسن عن غيرها وما عندهم السلوكيات اللي انشوفها في المدارس وتحفيظ القرآن
رأي واحده من مدرساتهم الفاضلات؛ شهادتي يمكن ان تكون مجروحة لانني معلمة بمدرسة الرسالة 

ولكنني ارى ان المدرسة تعطي ولي الامر كل الاهتمام وللطالب كل الرعاية وتهتم بالانشطة وتعطي 3 حصص قرآن في الاسبوع طبعا انا اتكلم عن الصف الثاني ولا تثقل على الطالب الواجبات على قدر استطاعته وتقوم المساعدات بدورهن مع معلمات الفصول وانا سعيدة انني اعمل بهذا الجو الايماني وفي نظري انه لا احد كامل ولا مدرسة تستثنى من العيوب وأولا وآخرا المعلمة يجب ان تراعي ربها ثم ضميرها المهني خصوصا مع التأسيس
10 اصوات مع المدرسه
و الصوت اللي ضدها قال: والله لا احب ان اعيب فيها لكن تخيلوا ان معلمة الصف الثالث للغة العربية تعطي رياضة من اول للتاسع 
لا وازيدكم من الشعر بيت
نفس المدرسة تعطي سباحة تخيلوا !!!!!
سباحه وبالتعميم الذي ارسلوه انها حاصله على شهادة في السباحه ؟؟!!!!

انا عن نفسي اشك في الموضوع لكن يمكن الله اعلم ؟!

ضاعت الامانة في المدرسة وضاع الامان .!!!
عزيزتي المدرسة يمكن تحتاج لوقت اضافي لتعود كالسابق

*4- مدرسة فكتوريا الانجليزيه*
فرع لمدرسة فكتوريا في بريطانيا و دراستها قويه. كل المدرسات بريطانيات مش هنديات وعندهم جواز بريطاني .. لان اغلب المدارس يقولون عندنا المدرسات بريطانيات .. ويوم اتسيرين تكتشفين انهم هنديات .. يعني يعلمونهم انجليزي بالكنة الهندية .. بس هاي المدرسة نظامها بريطاني عدل .. كل شي مرتب .. في متابعة على العيال بشكل مكثف .. طريقتهم حلوة في التعليم .. ما يضغطون على اليهال وايد مثل الشويفات .. بس في نفس الوقت يتعلمون.. والحمد الله حتى في الاجازة يعيالي يسئلون متى بنسير المدرسة .. والصبح قبلي في السيارة .. يشجعونهم على القرآءة .. كل اسبوع عندهم حصة مكتبه وكمبيوتر .. وكل اثنين عندهم سباحة .. واغلب اللي فيها اجانب انجليز .. ما فيها امواطنين .. يمكن كل صف ولدين مواطنين بس .. فعيالنا يظطرون يتكلمون معاهم بلغتهم ..
بس مشكلتهم اجازاتهم شوي غير عن وزارة التربية .. يعني يبتدون من 2\9 الين 15\12 بس وياخذون اجازة اسبوعين .. والكورس الثاني يبتدي 2يناير الى اول ابريل .. يعني ماعندم اجازة الربيع في شهر يناير .. ياخذونها قبل .. شهر 12 .. والكورس الثالث يبتدي 15 يناير الى 28 يونيو.. نظامهم 3 كورسات مش كورسين مثل وزارة التربية والتعليم. هذا بالنسبة للسنه هذي. صوتين
موقع مدرسة فكتوريا الانجليزية
www.victoriaenglishschool.ae

*5- المدرسة الاسترالية*
دراستهم قويه و عندهم دروس للسباحه.
كما قيل؛انا انصحج فيها لاني انا دخلت ولدي عندهم الصف الأول ودرس نص كورس وبعدين سافرنا بريطانيا وكمل هناك بس ما حصل اي صعوبه لان الاستاف كلهم اجانب في الاستراليه وإن شاء الله يوم بنرد بخليه يكمل عندهم
صوتين مع المدرسة

*6- مدرسة ويس جرين*
تأسيسهم قوي, لأني شفت ولد عم اعيالي فيها ماشاءالله بلبل انجليزي.
راي ثاني: الصراااحه انا ما كنت اعرف شي عن مدرسه وس غرين.. كان ولدي يدرس في الواحهkg1والسنه kg2في ويس غرين لانهم غيروا مدرسه الواحه وخلوها ويس غرين مش اني نقلته لا تم في نفس المدرسه بس ويس غرين اشترت الواحه وغيرت المنهج والدراسه..
والحين واااايد ممتاز في الدراسه واللغه ..واسلوبهم ودراستهم وااايد اوكي ويحببون اليهال للدراااسه والصفوف وااايد مرتبه وحتى المدرسات تعاملهن حلو ونظامهن للدراسه اوكي..بس انا ادور مدرسه يهتمون في الدين وااايد مثل الابداع العلمي.
راي ثالث؛ وايد زينه انا مرتاحه منهم عيالي فيها صدق يهتمون في اليهال
ام اخرى قالت؛ اقدر اعتبر نفسي استويت خبيرة بمدرسة ويس جرين
اولا قبل ما ابدأ حبيت اصحح بعض المعلومات الخطأ اللي ذكروها بعض الخوات
ليش تقولون ان مدرسة ويس جرين ما فيها اهتمام بالتربية الاسلاميه؟ هذا خطأ لأن بالعكس تأسيس العربي جدا ممتاز عندهم و التربية الاسلاميه منهج الحكومه و العيال ما شاء الله عليهم و هم الكي جي 1 حافظين وايد سور و احاديث.
ثانيا بالنسبه لدراستهم وايد قويه و المنهج متنوع و اللغه الانجليزيه وايد قويه.
المدرسين متنوعه جنسياتهم بس الغالب بريطانيين او اللي عندهم جنسيه بريطانيه.
مثل كل مدرسه .. ويس جرين لها مميزات و بعد مساوىء لأن ما بتحصلون مدرسه كامله
اضيف عنها؛ ويس جرين زينة لانها ادارة هندية بس ما فيها كل وسائل الراحة وسلوكياتها غير مراقبة بس تاسيسها اوكية في الانجليزي
7 اصوات

*7-مدرسة الوردية*
صوتين مع المدرسة, و قيل عنها؛ الصرااااااااااحه ماعليها كلام دراستهم رووووووعه وتأسيسهم ولا احلى والمواد العربيه والتربيه الاسلاميه عندهم من كي جي وان وانا وايد مرتاحه من المدرسه من دراسه ونظام وترتيب الحمدالله الحين عندي بنتي في الصف الثاني الأبتدائي ماشالله عليها اغلبيت الوقت تعتمد على نفسها وعندي بنت في الكيجي في الدين ممتازه وفي الأنجليز يلين الحين اشوفها وايد اوكي يعني بالمختصر من كل شي وانا الصراحه ما افكر اطلعم من المدرسه لأنه منهجم وايد قوي
والمدرسه الي تي تراجع ويابنتي الدروس الأنجليزيه اتقولي الدروس الي تاخذها نحن نعطي الصف الثالث والرابع وهي الحمدالله في الثاني واوكي

*8- مدرسة الشارقه الأمريكية الدولية*
ما مدحوهاا و قالوا عنها انها خرطي و اهمال و تسيب و ماديين بشكل بحت. و الشرح مو ذاك الزود علشان الطالب يسجل في دروس التقويه اللي تنظمها المدرسه.
ام اخرى قالت؛ الامريكيه عدال بيتي يعني لو افر حصاه بتطيح داخل المدرسه بس وايد ناس يشتكون منها و بصراحه اشكال الطلاب ابدا ما تشجع... لا تفهموني غلط بس شكلهم عرب و مب عرب و البناطلين لوو ويست و الشعر سالفه و الحاله فظيعه و دايما اشوفهم عند الدكان يدخنون علشان جذه بصراحه ما دخلت عيالي فيها.
ام مدحت المدرسة وقالت:: سجلت بنتي في مدرسة الشارقة الأمريكية الدولية و الصراحة ارتحت وايد للمدرسة و دخلت الصفوف و شفت مكان اللعب و كانت هناك مدرسة تدرس كيجي ون و دخلت بنتي مع أطفال و شاركت بنتي وياهم و الصراحة بنتي ارتحات و بعدين سجلت بنتي للسنة الياية كيجي ون بعد ما ارتحت للمدرسة و المدرسات بريطانيات و هناك اهتمام

*9- مدرسة الشارقة الخاصه*
ما امدحوها و قالوا انه لغة الطلبة في الانجليزي مو ذاك الزود.

*10- مدرسة الزهور*
صوت واحد معاها, وصوت ضدها, و قالت انها ما تنصح فيها و اللي يسجل اعياله فيها راح يندم مثلها.

*11- مدرسة المواهب*
3 اصوات مع المدرسه, و التأسيس فيها قوي جدا

*12- مدرسة الشارقه البريطانية*
صوت واحد

*13- مدرسة المروج الانجليزية الخاصه*
وايد ارتحت للمدرسة ... ومستحيل تكون مدرسة نصرانيه لانه ما شفت عندهم ولا راهبه .. وبعدين يدرسون العربي والتربية الاسلامية كحصة عربيه 100% وحصص مستقله ومدرسات هالمادتين عربيات .. وبالنسبة للأنجليزي و الرياضيات والعلوم يدرسنهن مدرسات باكستانيات الاصل وباللغه الانجليزيه و باين عليهم طيبوبات ... بس انا متأكده 100% ان المدرسة مش نصرانية ؟؟



*14- مدرسة الشعلة*
الشعله كتير بهتموا بالطلاب

*15- مدرسة الكمال الخاصه*
منهج امريكي الادارة عربيه من مدير وهيئة تدريسية وعندهم اظني اجانب مدرسين مب متاكده..بس مديرهم تربوي كان موجه في الوزارة مادري المنطقة وتحسين انه قريب من اليهال خاصه مرحله الكجي وتلاقينه دووم وياهم خااصه اول فتره من الكجي 1 لانه كله صياح فتلاقينه عندهم ومكتبه عند قسم الكجي..

الدراسة كلها بالانجليزي طبعا يدرسون انجليزي ماث ساينس وعربي ودين من مرحله كجي 1..يهتمون في كل شىء الدراسه الانشطه الرحلات عندهم كلاس كمبيوتر من مرحله كجي 1..

ولدي فديته الحين بيتخرج من كجي 1 من عندهم حلوووة هااي بيتخرج لوووووووول مشاءالله علموهم الاساسيات كلها تقريبا الحروف بالانكليزي والعربي مع الكلمات والارقام والسور القرانيه والاحاديث والادعيه..

بس ولدي يات له فتره وصار ما يحب المدرسه مادري ليش ؟؟ يمكن لان غيروا المس مالتهم مال الانكليزي ..تعرفين هالشىء ياثر على الطفل تغير المس لان تعود على وحده فصعبه تغيرينها بس الحين صاار عادي ... لان المدارس الخاصه باستمرار يغيرون المدرسات
و قيل ايضا: اشوفها وايد زينه و خفيفه .. خاصه قسم الكي جي يجنن ... بس للاسف اخوي بيطلع الحول لان مافيها ثانويه ... 
احسن شي مافيها ضغط واجبات و امتحانات

*16- مدرسة الأنصار العالمية*
عيالي في الانصار العالمية الصراحة المدرسة ما عليها كلام اهتمام بالدين الاسلامي والقران والسنة ومنهجهم بريطاني المدرسة تخرج الطالب حافظ القران كامل والاحاديث + الثانوية الحكومية + البريطانية .
انا بنتى عندهم من الكي جي والحين صف اول ماشاء الله تعرف تقراء عربي + انجليزي والمدرسة فيها من كل الجاليات مالزين وجنوب افريقيا وامريكان وبريطانين وهنود وايرانين وطبعا جميع الدول العربية بس كلمم مسلمين والمدرسين اجانب بس مسلمين الى دخلو الاسلام وحلو في المدرسة انهم كل سنة يحتفلون بيوم الشعوب ويتعرفون الطلاب على كل الجاليات الى موجودة ويشوفون الاسلام لين وين وصل .... بس مشكلة المدرسة شي واحد ان مبناهم صغير بس السنة الياية بينتقلون مدرسة جديدة في القراين عندهم من الروضة الى قريد 12 .....

*17- مدرسة اقرا*
اقرأ نظامها امريكي ملتزمة ونشاطات حلوة ورياضة وسباحة والمعلمين بعضهم اجانب عندهم للصف التاسع والأقساط أعتقد متل اي مدرسة اجنبية وفي رحلات ترفيهية

*18- مدرسة التقوى الخاصه*
مدرسة في منطقة واسط ( القوز) وما قيل عنها هو: يهتمون بتحفيظ الياهل القرآن ويعطونه شهاده على الحفظ ورسومهم وااااااااااايد زينه
اخت اعترضت و قالت: لو ماشي مدارس في الشارجه لا اتفكرين مول في التقوى الانها زباله والي قالج عنها زينه مايعرف عيل

والله والله والله حرام 

انا ولد اختي الحينه صف كيجي 2 وبغت ادخله مدرسه خاصه ثانيه طلع بو الشباب مايعرف حتى يكتب اسمه ؟

والحينه دخلته مدرسة البريطانيه الدوليه اتخيلوا ردوه كيجي 1 قالوا ماينفع
اخت ردت عليها و قالت: تراه يعتمد على الطالب وشطارته وذكائه 

والحمد لله وااااااايد من عيال الاهل دشوها وماشاء الله تبارك الله على عيالهم من الأوائل

----------


## الجازيr

بنات تعرفون هالمدرستين و شو رايكن فيهن دخيلكن ابا اسجل ولدي ومب عارفه وين احطه واخاف كل المدارس تصير فل وانا بعدني ادور  :Frown:

----------


## أم حمد 2004

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
هذا أول موضوع لي في المنتدى ، وأتمنى أنكم اتفيدوني 

ولدي عمره 4 سنوات وبدخله بإذن الله كي جي ، وسمعت عن وايد مدارس في بوظبي بس كل ماادق يقولولي التسجيل اكتمل وما نقبل 

بغيت مدرسة قوية من ناحية الدين وكذلك قوية من ناحية اللغة الانجليزية ، كنت بدخله بوظبي الدولية بس اللي عرفته انهم ما يهتمون بالعربي وأهم شي الياهل يتأسس صح ، وكان خاطري ادخله مدرسة الإمارات الوطنية الخاصة وايد مدحولي اياها بس للأسف قالولي التسجيل اكتمل 

شو رايكم ، بغيت نصيحتكم عن خبراتكم، عيالكم اخوانكم وين يدرسون ؟ 

افيدوني ، ويزاكم الله خير

 :Allah Mos:

----------


## طيبة الكويتية

هذي يا اختي قائمه ببعض مدارس ابو ظبي, معاها ملخص عن اللي انقال عن كل وحده منهم.
نصيحه مني, دخلي ولدج الشويفات. المدرسه عن جد قويه بالعربي و الانجليزي. قبل كانوا يقولون العربي ما شي. ولدي فيها كي جي 1 و ليما الحين خذوا كل الحروف العربي. و بدوا الحين معاهم بالقراءه. و الانجلزي طبعا ماكو اقوى منها والله يا اختي.
اما الدين يعطونهم اشياء خفيفه لأنهم 3 سنوات فما يقدرون يعطونهم اشياء صعبه, يعني اهم يمشون وياهم بالتدريج. 
و كل شي ترى يعتمد على البيت والله يا اختي. و الله يوفق ولدج ان شاءالله يارب.

*1- مدرسة الاتحاد الوطنية*
."17 صوت"
ممتازه,في خليفه أ ملك للدكتور عيسى السويدي و لها برنامج صباحي للصغار لقراءة القرآن و حفظه و يعطون الطلبه وقت للصلاة. يعني انها مدرسه تهتم بالعربي و الدين و الانجليزي
قيل, يا زين ما اخترتي حطي ولدج وانتي مطمنه الصراحه ما عليها كلام انا حاطه ولدي فيها بروح ثاني انشالله
ام اخرى قالت؛ المدرسة من افضل مدارس ابوظبي وبنتي تدرس فيها وانا وايد مرتاحة ولا يوجد اختلاط من مرحلة الصف الخامس ويوجد لديهم نظام متابعةمع الطالب واولياء لامور و نظام الدراسة انترناشيونال والرياضيات منهاج سنغافوري وهناك حصص للسباحة و الصلاة جماعية ويقومون بتدريس اللغة الفرنسية ايضا
قيل ايضا: مدرسه الاتحاد ممتازة لأني شايفه بعيني بنت ربيعتي وهي ترطن بالانجليزي وبعد تقول احاديث واخلاقيات نفس الابتسامه في وجه اخيك صدقه
أضيف راي ام بعد: صراحة المدرسة ممتازة من جميع النواحي 
لان بنتي من سنتين و هي عندهم ما شاء الله عليهم
دراسة 
تواصل 
انتظام
انشطة لا صفية 
و تحفيظ قران

ام اخرى قالت؛ السويدي طلع من المدرسة ( ام ثانية نفت خروج السويدي) و هالسنه صارت الصراحه مش اوكيه انا ولديه Gr1عندهم الانجليزى ضعيف وبالنسبه التلاوه مش وايد مهتمين اذا كان الولد حافظ ولا مش حافظ وتبتدي فى الايه الثانيه وبالنسبه للعربى اوكيه بس ساعات المدرسه ما تهتم مثل اذا كان عليهم واجب تكتبه فى الديارى بس ما تحطه فى الشنطه وايد صار معايه واطرش حق المس اتقولى خلاص حليناه فى الصف.
نفس الأم ايضا ذكرت عيسى طلع منها لانه كان فى بدايه السنه صار وايد مشاكل وكانت بصكر لانه وزارة التربيه تريد شى وعيسى رفض على الاساس طلع وانا متندمه حاطه ولديه فيها الانجليزى وايد اضعيف ولا شى اهتمام اتقولين مدرسه حكوميه انا دايما اودى ولديه الصبح ودايما اجوف اولاد يضاربون ويطبون بالرمل واتكلمت فى الموضوع علشان جذيه حطوا واحد على الباب وقت البريك دايما ولديه ينضرب واتكلمت معاهم لانهم اولاد صغار وغيروا وقت البريك
ام قالت انه سمعتهم اقل من واقعهم, و انها ما شافت شي من برنامج حفظ القرآن مو ذاك الاهتمام فيه. لكن بنفس الوقت امدحت الاداره و . قدرتها على احتواء اي مشكله تصير

.
و هذا الموقع مالها
http://www.alittihad-ad.com/ittihad%20sch.htm

*2- مدرسة الشويفات الدولية*
ممتازه, عيبها الوحيد كما قيل انه العربي عندهم ضعيف اهو و الدين لكن الباجي من اروع ما يكون.
ام قالت: مدرسه الشويفات لى في خليفه الحمد الله المنهج عاجبنى وعيالى ماشين فيه ومدرسه اوكيه وان شاء الله يستمرون فيها لين ما يتخرجون وريلي وايد مستانس منها لان منهجهاا وايد قوووي ومقبوله من جامعات وايد في بريطانيا وامريكا وكندا واستراليا
واحده من خريجات الشويفات قالت:انا خريجة الشويفات و كنت فيها من صف أول... اذا هدفكم تعليم قوي لعيالكم و مستقبل واعد فتوكلوا على الله..الدراسه متعبه بس عشان مصلحة عيالنا و خصوصا الحين صاير في تنافس مو طبيعي..نعم مستوى التربيه الاسلاميه جدا واطي بس الحمد الله الوالده ما كانت اتخلينا ..الحمد الله جو البيت كان يساعد..العربي القواعد ضعيف شوي بس الادب مستواه عالي.
"11 أصوات". موقع المدرسه 
http://www.iscad-sabis.net:88/ad/main.jsp

*3- مدرسة الامارات الوطنية*
6 اصوات ضدها والسبب انهم ما يرجعون كتب او اي شي مع الطالب يعني الأم ما تعرف شي عنه. و الصوت الثاني اللي ضدها قال انها من سيئ لأسوأ.
الثالث اللي ضدها قال؛ ولد خالتيه يدرس فيها صحيح ممتازة لكن .. حفظ السور و الاحاديث و الحررروووف و الارقام وووالخ على أمه تعاااااااااااااااااااااااااني لين ما يحفظ
و صوت آخر ضدها قال؛ استغفر الله منهم لاتدريس مثل العالم ولا شياته انا اعرف وايد ناس حاطين عيالهم فيها ماهمهم غير الفلوس والا الباقي ابد وترها المدرسه الوحيده اللي تقبل الطلاب المفصولين فصل نهائي من المدارس الثانيه والفصل النهائي معناته ولا مدرسه تقبلهم والله الاخلاق اللي فيها لا من مدرسين ولا طلاب زفت وتعالي اشتكي على مدرس والا قولي انه غلط المدرسه كلها في صفه........ وانت الغلط واذا بغيتي اتراجعين مدرسه او اتكلمينه ممنوع الزم بموعد ليش وين نحن الله يرحم ايام قبل وانتم على اعصابنا انخاف لايدخل علينا حد من اولياء الامور
صوت جديد ضدها قال انه فرع بني ياس نهائيا مبزين و اللي راح تدخل اعيالها فيها راح تندم.
بالمقابل15 صوت مع مدح المدرسه و قالوا عنها فيها اهتمام باللغه العربية و الدين.
راي آخر؛ الامارات الوطنية ما عليها كلام بصراحه ولا تترددين بس السعر شويه غالي. واااييد زينه الامارات الوطنيه وهي تابعه لوزارة الرئاسه وكل شي يسونه فالمدرسه الواجبات ومايردون بعض الكتب معاهم وبعضها يردونها ودراستها ماعليها كلام ويودونهم المسجد اوقات الصلاه ومن الصف الرابع يفصلون البنات عن الاولاد
اخت ويانا قالت؛ انا اختي وولد اخوي في الامارات الخاصة في بني ياس واااااااااااااااااايد اوكيه تعليمهم حلووووووو 
وماشي طلبات وايد وماشي دلع في التدريس او اهماااااااال
و هذا موقعهم
http://www.ens.sch.ae


*4- مدرسة النهظه الوطنية*
5 اصوات اشتكوا, واحد منهم من كثر الطلبات و انهم وايد و سخيفه و انه وقت الطالب يروح في تلبية الطلبات . لكن بنفس الوقت الصوت هذا مدح كثر الأنشطه في الصفوف و انه التحفيظ القرآني للطبه ممتاز و يكون عندهم كم كبير من المفردات و المعلومات العلمية و الشرح ممتاز. و الصوت الأخر اللي ضدها قالت فيه الأم؛دخلت ولدى كجى 1 وطلعته منها ما حسيت مستواها زين وكل يوم يرجع لى البيت بمرض يديد وحسيت صدق فى الدراسة والمستوى والصحة بالفرق فى المدرسة الثانية ولا مره سمعت انها خرجت عباقرة
ام قالت؛ الحين النهضه ما يمدحونهااا..أول كانت زينه بس أحين لا مستواها مب أوكي و مب وااايد مشددين عالدراااسه

أنا اخوااااني الأولاد كلهم هناااااك ...و بصرااااحه أحس مستواااهم مب زين ...و خصوصا اذا بنت ..أبداا ما أنصحج ادخلينها هناك

بالمقابل 6 اصوات مع المدرسه و واحد منهم قال انه الطلبات بسيطه و متوفره في كل بيت.و الأنشطه روعه. و فيها يفصلون بين البنات و الصبيان.
و صوت آخر معاها قال؛ من تجربة مع أخوي وخاواتي الصغار . .. 
رااائعة للتأسيس .. وقوية في اللغة بعد .. مستوى طلابها ممتاز
و بعد اختنا في المنتدى قالت, وهي ممتازة جدا ... وصراحة اللغة العربية واللغة الإنجليزية والتربية الاسلامية ممتااااااااااااااااااازة

*5- مدرسة خديجه الكبرى*
مدرسة حكومية قوية جدا و ماسكة المدرسه شركة كنديه. " صوتين فقط."

*6- مدرسة ABC*
هي عباره عن فيلا لكنها ممتازه في الانجليزي يمكن مثل الشويفات. و مهتمين بالعربي و الدين لكن هي من كي جي 1 الى الصف السادس فقط.. و 6 اصوات معها, و صوت ضدها.

*7- المدرسة الأمريكية*
في شارع المطار, صوت ضدها على اساس انه اختلاط الطلبه بالمعلمات بزود و ماصخ. و صوت يمدح المدرسه. 

*8- انترناشيونال كميونتي سكول*
صوت واحد فقط و قال انه التأسيس عندهم في كي جي 1 ممتاز جدا.

*9- مدرسة الربيع*
6 اصوات معاها و صوت ضدها. قيل عنها؛ ناس يمدحونها...بس يقولون انهم يبدون الاخوان اول شي وهب بالساهل تسجلين بنتج فيها اذا ماكان اخوها او اختها في المدرسه من قبل...

*10- مدرسة ابو ظبي الدولية*
فيلا في مشرف, و الدراسه قويه جدا كما قالت احدى الأمهات, و لكن موقع المدرسه خطر جداا.

وبالنسبة للدين والعربي،،، أحنا هني مدخلين اليهال في مركز ابوظبي للتحفيظ،، عشان يعوضون ..

مناهج العربي والدين هي نفسها مناهج المدارس الحكومية،،،، بس للزيادة برنامج بوظبي للتحفيظ وااايد اووووكيه
ام مدحت المدرسة لكن قالت؛ ....موقع المدرسه في الروضه مش المشرف ...و المبنى مش فيلا.. بالعكس المدرسه عباره عن مبنيين كبار واحد عباره عن المدرسه القديمه...وواحدالمدرسه الحكوميه اليي كانت جنبهم...
كل عيالي عندهم... بعد ما طلعتهم من مدرسه النهضه الوطنيه..... صراحه فرق السما والارض.....المنهج وايد قوي امريكي..صحيح صعب ... بس وايد المدرسات يبذلن مجهود في الشرح يعني الولد ايي البيت فاهم.. . المدرسات 90% لبنانيات خريجات الجامعه الامريكيه.... ممتازات....والمديرات من صباح الله خير واقفات للعيال...ويهتمون بكل صغيره وكبيره
وحده من الخوات قالت: أنا بنت اختي في هاي المدرسة

أولا المدرسة وااايد زينه و نظامها بريطاني و قوية

يعني لازم ادخلين عيالج على العمر, مثلا لا تفكرين ادخلين اللي عمره 3 سنوات كج 1
تريي عليه لين يصير عمره 4 سنوات,,,حتى المدرسة تنصح لأنه منهجهم وااااااايد قوي

انا بنت اختي في جريد 1, و كتبهم و دروسهم نفس صف رابع او خامس في المدارس الحكومية و خاصة مادة العلوم


بس عندهم انشطة و فعاليات و اشياء وااايد حلوة و مبتكرة

بس يبالج تتبرضين للياهل و تذاكريله لأنه واجباتهم وااايده

بس اذا تبين الانجلش يكون توب دخليهم, و الاحسن انج تروحين تشوفينها

و على فكرة اغلب الطلاب اللي فيها وافدين و اجانب, يعني المواطنين شي بس قليل

و اسعارهم: اعتقد كج 1 تقريبا 15 الف مع اللبس و الكتب
" 6 اصوات مع المدرسة"
و الصوت اللي ضد المدرسة قال: أولا المدرسة موجودة في الكرامة ، وهي وايد قديمة يمكن من أول الثمانينات أو حتى من السبعينات، المدرسة وايد منهجها قوي و صارمة بخصوص الدراسة ، و أنا عيالي درستهم فيها مراحل الروضة بس علشان يتأسسون فيها و بعدين أظهرهم لأن المدرسة من ناحية الأخلاقيات و الدين ماتنفع و اذا تبون اتعرفو ليش القوا نظرة على المدرسة و بعدين بتعرفون و خاصة و قت انتهاء الدوام يعني اذا انتي مهتمة بالاخلاقيات و الدين ما أنصحج فيها الا اذا كنتي حابة اتأسسينها في الروضة فما عليهم كلام وااااايد ممتازة و هذا الكلام عن تجربة
( شوفوا خواتي انا احترت بصراحه, استقروا على مكان للمدرسه علشان ما نضيع باجي الأمهات. ساعدونا يا بنات بو ظبي)

*11- مدرسة الخبيرات البريطانية*
قالت احدى الأمهات انها الأولى في الترتيب على مدارس ابو ظبي واللي بعدها الشويفات. لكن كان هذا صوت واحد فقط.

*12- مدرسة بن حمودة النموذجية*
صوت واحد فقط

*13- المدرسه الامريكيه ابوظبي* 
مطبقه برنامج البكالوريا ادولي ممتاااز جدا يخلي الطفل يبدع ويطلع طاقاته التعليمية. كل شهر عندهم موضوع لازم يبحث عنه مش بس في الكتب عن طريق انت والقصص والمجلات واخر شي اطفل يقدم برزنتيشن عن اللي سواه وهذا يبني شخصيه الطفل انه يوقف ويتحدث امام الناس. المدرسين يكونون مع اطلاب متداخلين يعني ما في رهبه من دخول المدرس اصف ولا عقد بس الاحتراااام موجود وبنسبه للمدرسات العربي مش مقصرات لازم قراءه قصص عربيه غير منهجيه "خارجيه" وترى مدرسه كامله في العالم مش موجوده لازم في عيوب كلن ورايه والاهل عليهم دور كبير بعد ........................صوتين مع المدرسة


*14- مدرسة الشهب الخاصه*
صوت واحد فقطعلى انها زينه.
و صوت جديد ضدها و الأم قالت: انا عندي اطفال في مدرسة الشهب الخاصه في ابوظبي والمدرسه صارت هذي السنه مش زينه بعد تغير المديره وصار ما فيها تواصل بين الاهل والاداره واذا استطعتي ان تكلمي المديره مس نكولا تقوم بكذب لابعد درجه ......... ومعظم الكتب عباره عن اوراق مطبوعه ...وقامت المديره بتغير المدرسات البريطانيات والاجنبيات الممتازات الي المعلمات الهنديات التي لا يعرفن كيف تديس المنهج
ويقومن بتدريسه بطريقه خطاء .....وتاتي التمارين مصححه بشكل خطاء.... 
فانصح الامهات بعدم التسجيل في هذه المدرسه لانها دفع فلوس علي الفاضي 


*15- أكاديمية الشيخ زايد* 
صوتين للمدرسه, قالت عنها احدى الأمهات: " اللي مابتحط بنتها في مدرسة(اكادمية زايد) بتندم,هناك يخلون البنات يبدعون ... ويسوولهم أشياء حلوه ,وبعد دراستهم قويه ...وبيسهل عليها يوم بتدخل الجامعه"
ام اعترضت على المدرسه و قالت؛ مع انه بنتي في KG2 في اكاديميه الشيخ زايد بس بعدهم ما كملوا احرف الهجاء؟؟؟؟؟



*16- المدرسة العلمية الدولية*
صوت واحد فقط. و هي رائعه من ناحية المنهج و التدريس والمعامله و الأنشطه. و منهجها بريطاني. عندهم اهتمام بالعربي و الدين. عيبها الوحيدانه المبنى شرات الفلل.

*17- مدرسة البشائر الخاصه*
في مصفح, رائعه و تعليمها قوي مع التركيزعلى القرآن والدين و الأدعية. قالت احدى الأمهات؛ عيال اختيه فالبشائر من يوم هم صغار كلمت رووووووووووووووعه اشوي عليهم ما شاء الله نشاط وحفظ قرآن واااااااااااااااااااايد اوكي
اخت اضافت: جداً ممتازة من جميع النواحي و خاصة الأمور الدينية 

اهتمام بالقرآن و الأحاديث و الأذكار 

و أيضا بتعليم اللغة الإنجليزية
7 اصوات لها.

*18- مدرسة الابداع العلمي*
في خليفه, لم يمدحها احد يعني ابتعدوا عنها, وايد اهمال و تسيب و لا يوجد اهتمام بالأطفال في حالة الاصابه. و هي ليست فرع من مدرسة الابداع العلمي اللي في الشارقه.


*19- مدرسة الورود*
ما مدحها احد, قيل انه بعد ان تغيرت المديره اصبحت تسيب ولا فيها اي نشاط لجذب الطفل للمدرسه. و هي مدرسة تجارية.
ام قالت, بنتي كانت ترجع من المدرسة طرما (خرسأ)..مايكون عندها تفاعل مع اللي خذته من المدرسة ولا في نشاطات ولا اي شيء يجذب الطفل للدرس ....والله مقهوره وايد وايد منهم أدعي عليهم قايمه قاعده ....مدرسة تجاريه اللهم لاغير ...بس الحق ينقال فيهم المنهج عندهم وايد ممتاز بس الجو الدراسي وايد تعبان وصايره وايد زحمه ..وماتلاقين غير هالمديره (كانت سكرتيره مادري مشرفه قبل لاتفنش المديره السابقه) رايحه جايه تصرخ في اليهال

*20- حضانة First Steps*
4 اصوات معاها , قالت عنها احدى الأمهات: " والصرااحة وااايد مرتاحو معاهم سواء من حيث ادارتهم او من حيث التعامل اما من ناحية تعليمهم له ومع انه في الحضانة وعمره الحين 3 سنوات الا انه يعرف اشياء وايدة مثل الاحرف والالوان والاعداد والاشكال ....."
كما قيل في مدحها, ولدي فيها بري كيجي ما شاءالله عليه اللهم لا حسد بيرفكت في الانجليزي والماث والمهارات ويعلمونهم الحروف بس ما يشددوا على الكتابة بها السن والسنة الياية أفكر أخليه كيجي ون نفس المدرسة بصراحة وايد عايبني مستوى ولدي وأنصح الامهات بها ولدي دخلته كان عمره سنتين ونص وفي الصف الواحد بس من 14 إلى 15 طالب بس وعندهم معلمتين في نفس الصف
صوت ضد المدرسة و قالت الأم فيه: بنتي في روضة 2 في فيرست ستبس في بوظبي بس ما احس مستواها عالي وايد رغم ان الكل يمدح المدرسة ، السنة اللي طافت كانت فيها وعدد الطلاب في الصف 15( حسب الصورة الجماعية) وهالسنة صار العدد 29 طالب... يعني الفلوس حلوة !!! ورحلاتهم صارت قليلة .. واحتفالاتهم الوطنية ما تنذكر والمنهج عادي

*21- مدرسة أبو ظبي الأسترالية*
قيل عنها" هب مدرسة هاي اكاديمية واللي تنافس في قوتها اعتى مدارس استراليا .مديرتها اعتنقت الاسلام قريب انسانه خلوقه ومتفهمة.اسعارهم غاليه لكن منهجهم قوي 
واللي يتخرج منها كل جامعات العالم سواء في استراليا او خارجها ترحب فيه وتقبله 
عندهم اسلوب حلو في التدريس وعنده في كل اسبوع عمل تطوعي 
الصلاة اجباريه في المدرسة ومادة الدراسات الاسلامية بعد 
ويعتمدون على نظام التحفيز وحث الطالب على الابداع والمشاركة وليس الحشو والتلقين 
هذا اللي اعرفه من تجربه ناس دخلوا عيالهم وناس ثانيين السنة سجلوا عيالهم فيها"
قيل ايضا: ولدي صف ثاني ابتدائي كان منقول من مدرسة باكستانيه ومستواه مش قوي ...سجلناه في الاسترالية خاصه بعد ما فتحوا في مدينة خليفه ب ..الظاهر انه المدرسة قبلت طلاب كثير بدون تحديد للمستوى مما خلاهم يظطرون انهم يقسمون الصف نفسه الى مجموعات a--b--2b على حسب تحديد مستوى المدرسة لهم ..طبعا انا ولدي كان 2b لانه مستواه ضعيف المهم كان فيه دايما كل فتره اجتماعات مسائيه مع اولياء الامور للنقاشات ففيه الكثير من الناس كانوا زعلانين انه المدرسة ليش تقبل طلاب ضعفاء في الانجليزيه خاصه الناس الي عيالهم من مدارس اجنبية او انجليزيتها قويه ....كان رد المدرسة انه هذي مسؤلية ابوظبي الاسترالية الي لها سياسه معينه لتطوير هاذيلا الطلاب من خلال برامج سموها els حسب المجموعات الي حدودها مسبقا وكان فيه وعد من المدرسة انه مع نهايه العام بايتغير مستوى الطلاب 180 درجه .........وصراحة هذا الي لاحظته انا ولدي في الانجليزي ماشاءالله غدا ممتاز حتى ممكن يقرا اي شي يشوفه .......والصراحه مثل ماقالت وحده من الاخوات هم مايعتمدون على الحشو ويحبون انه الطفل يطلع الي عنده حتى البحوث الي يسوونها يبون الطفل يسويها حتى لو كانت خربطه مش مفهومه ويخلون الطفل يسوي prezentaion .....والصراحه بعد وايد المدرسه تعطي الطلاب هدايا ومكافاءات وتشجيع الصراحه ....انا من بداية السنه الى اليوم كل يوم ولدي ييني البيت مستانس ولا قد مره قالي باغيب


*22- حضانه الدانه*
اللي وراء مصرف ابوظبي الاسلامي انه العيال في الكي جي يعرفون يقرون كلمات بالعربي

*23- مدرسة بدر الكبرى الخاصة*
إللي في مدينة زايد..
بصراحة عندي بنتي هناك درست روضة أولى والحين هي روضة ثانية..وشو اوصف لج عن تدريسهم..والله إن بنتي رغم صغرها ولكنها تكتب جمل..وما شاء الله في المدرسات ما يقصرن في تحفيظهم القرآن..بنتي الحين ربي يحفظها حافظه 15 سوره...طبعا من روضة أولى لين الحين...وعن الانجليزي بصراحة مدرساتهم ممتازات وطريقة التدريس عن جد مشوق وحلو وكل طالب له أربع كتب انجليزي...ومبنى المدرسة عباره عن فلتين كبار..والصراحة أسعارهم عن جد قليل في حق مجهودهم...والمديرة الأستاذة أمل لها شخصية ممتازه في توجيه المدرسة..
اخت ثانية قالت: الصراحة المدرسة غنية عن التعريف..اهتمام باللغة العربية والدين و الإنجليزي

*24- مدرسة الصنوبر*
صوت واحد

*25-مدرسة الامارات الخاصه*
في ابوظبي .. المرور 

ام قالت؛ بصراحه طلعت ولدي منها لانه ما عيبني تدريسهم 

وغير عن جيه انا بنفسي باذوني سامعه المدرسات خاصه الباكستانيات يزاعجن ع الطلاب .. ووايد عصبيات ويكفخن الولد ع راسه او يرصن ع ايده بعد حتى لو كانت فتره امتحانات ...

ولهاالسبب ما عيبتني ابد...وفوق هذا خالطين الكبار في الثانويه مع الصغار 
والطلاب الكبار يتحرشون في الصغار .. والاداره مب قادره عليهم ..

يعني هيه كبيره وما حسيت انهم مركزين ع الطلاب الصغار ..

*26-المدرسة الظبيانية الخاصة*
منهاج حكومي و انجليزي مكثف بشكل قوي..
يعني بنتي ب :G2 و بعلموهم الاناشيد و أعضاء الجسم و كتابة الكلمات بالانجليزي..
و أهم شىء الدين ممتاز... تلاوة مع مخارج الحروف!
الأنشطة رائعة جدا.. بيعلمو البنات الروضة بالية و الأولاد يولة! ما أحلاهم بطلعو..
بس للأسف الأولاد للرابع الابتدائي بعدين بينقلوهم لمدرسة أخرى..


*27- مدرسة النخبة الخاصه*
صراحه احسن مدرسه مستوى في التعليم وبلا منافس, بنتي الحين KG2 بس الحمدالله حافظه العشر الاواخر من القران والحين تقول جمل بالانجليزي انا صراحه احسها احسن مدرسه مقارنتا بالمدارس الاخرى

*28-مدرسة الأفاق النموذجية*
بنتي الحين صف أول في الافاق النموذجية ووايد مرتاحة ما أذاكر لها الانجليزي أبدا كل الفضل يرجع لله سبحانه ولمعلمتها الفاضلة صح إنها مواطنه بس الانشطة اللي تعطيها لهم وايد قوية ومستواها فوق سنهم ما شاءالله على بنتي تعرف تهجي وتقرا كلمات وقصص بالانجليزي مع إنها كانت دارسة روضة أولى وروضة ثانية في روضة الفيحاء بعد حكومية ...
اخت ثانيه قالت: مدرسة الأفاق ما عليها كلام الصراحة ربيعاتي يتدربون فيها ويمدحونها واااااااااايد

*29-مدرسة الياسات الخاصه*
صوت واحد معاها

*30-مدرسة البطين العلمية*
في منطقة (البطين) مدرسة ممتازه من جميع النواحي ما اتركز فقط على الأجنبي بعد الدين واللغة العربية..
والمعروف عن هاذي المدرسه ان ما يبدأ التسجيل فيها ينتهي في نص ساعة.. يعني إلحق ما تلحق وهذا كله بس من قوتها وسمعتها العالية..
الصوت الأخر اللي معاها قال؛ من تجربة بنات أختي .. مدرسة البطين العلمية الخاصة ..
بصراحـة رااااااااائعة .. كنت أراجع حق بنت أختي في الصف الثاني ..
ما اتخيل أن كل هذا يعطونه الطلاب في الإبتدائي .. من غير الأندية العلمية فيها .. مثل نادي العلوم .. 
تدريس الإنجليزي فيها ممتاز .. ومستوى تدريس الحاسوب فيها وايد قوي

*31-مدرسة المعالي*
عدال مدرسة الروافد بس ناوين يتنقلون مبنى يديد وهو مبنى كبير في مصفح على الأقل بيكونوا قريب على مدينة محمد بن زايد
http://www.maali.sch.ae/

----------


## أم حمد 2004

مشكورة الغالية .. ويزاج الله خير

بس بالنسبة لأبوظبي الدولية ، إذا ما عليكم امر ، أي وحدة عيالها درسو هناك كي جي اتخبرني شو المواد الي يدرسونها وهل هي قوية من ناحية العربي والدين مثل ماهي قوية في الانجليزي ؟ 

ولكم جزيل الشكر

----------


## بنت-بوظبي

اكاديمية الشيخ زايد ومدرسة الامارات الوطنيه رووووووووعه 

مدرسة النخبة الخاصه وايد واو للكيجي

----------


## أم_سعيد

انا الاسبوع اللي طاف سويت مقابله حق ولدي في مدرسة الامارات الوطنية ونجح 
بس ماقالو العدد اكتمل

----------


## غموض2007

السسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

خواتي بغيت استشيركم

ولدي سجلته هالسنه في روضه حكوميه

ويا ليتني ما سجلته

نسى كل الي كان يعرفه


الحين ناويه ان شاء الله اسجله في مدرسه خاصه كي جي 2

رحت لفيت اليوم على المدارس وارتحت لمدرستين في الشارقه

إقرأ
نظام امريكي
مدرسه اسلاميه
عندهم انشطه حلوه وسباحه واجزاء الكمبيوتر

و الرساله
نظام بريطاني
مدرسه اسلاميه
انشطتهم بعد حلوه بس بدون سباحه و كمبيوتر


ما اعرف شو الفرق بين النظام البريطاني و الامريكي

الاولى مييزاتها اكثر و الثانيه اقرب

الاولى فيها امتحان تحديد مستوى وقالت اذا ما كان يعرف يمكن يرجعونه كي جي 1 


الثانيه اعتقد عادي بيحطونه كي جي 2 بس هل بيقدر يمشي معاهم بالمنهج؟


يا ليت تساعدوني
لاني صدق محتاره

----------


## الدلوعه-66

بغيت مدرسه خاصه لولديه روضه في العين وسعرها معقول وتدريسهم ممتاز ردو عليه بسرعه قبلمايخلص التسجيل

----------


## همس السحر

الرسالة قالوا لي في سباحة وكمبيوتر وفي امتحان تحديد مستوى أعتقد انها مدرسة مميزة بس متى التسجيل فيها اذا بتعرفي؟ أنا ناوية أسجل أول وثاني وكج1 ان شاء الله

----------


## businesswoman

وحدة ن امهات طالباتي تشكر وايد في اقراء تقةل بنتها كي جي 1 بس روعة المدرسة .
الرسالة ما ادري ليش قل الثناء عليها .
اختي همس السحر سمعت بعجمان مدرسة جديدة فاتحة هالسنة اسمها مدرسة العمدا قوية جدا مثل الشويفات زميلتي زارتها تقول وايد زينة ارتاحت للمدرسة وسجلت بنتها فيها كي جي 2.
انا بالنسبة لي سجلت بنتي كي جي 1 الشويفات فرع ام القيوين قبل ما اسمع بالعمدا .

----------


## همس السحر

الله يجيب اللي في الخير للجميع بس يقولون ان العمدا مدرسة نصرانية والله العليم

----------


## سمروه

المدرسة وايد زينه 
بس مغليين رسوم الدراسة فيها واااااايد و ماعندهم ترخيص بهاي الزيادة
ومنطقة الشارجة رافضة الزيادة 

لا توافقون على الزيادة 
تراهم يقصون علينا

----------


## غموض2007

> الرسالة قالوا لي في سباحة وكمبيوتر وفي امتحان تحديد مستوى أعتقد انها مدرسة مميزة بس متى التسجيل فيها اذا بتعرفي؟ أنا ناوية أسجل أول وثاني وكج1 ان شاء الله


الغاليه انا رحت زرت المدرسه بنفسي
مافيها لا سباحه ولا كمبيوتر

التسجيل يقبلون حجز مقاعد حاليا 500 درهم
بس الرسوم للحين مب أكيده لانه في زياده اعتقد ما اعرف كم
قالوا باجر بيردون علي

----------


## غموض2007

اختي بزنس ومن

انا ادور مدرسه اسلاميه و بنفس الوقت تركز على اللغه

اليوم قالولي عن مدرسه عجمان الحديثه
بس ما فيها حصه قرآن مثل الرساله و إقرأ

مشكورين جميعا على المرور

----------


## المهره

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ,,
إسمحيلي الغاليه افيدج في موضوع مدرسة الرساله ,,
انا عيالي فيها بنتي G4 وولدي G3
وهالسنه بسجل بنتي الصغيره KG1 إن شاءالله ,,
مدرسه ممتازه ممتازه وماافكر انقل عيالي منها ,,
فيها كل النشاطات حتى الكمبيوتر والسباحه ,, منو قالج مافيها ؟؟؟
انصحج فيها وتوكلي على الله ولاتتردين 


اختج 
امهره

----------


## businesswoman

اختي في نظري ما اشجعك ع عجمان الحديثة الرسالة اكيد اقوى عنها وبيئتها اسلامية انا بعد ما اسس بنتي فالشويفات باذن الله بييبها الرسالة .
مروا علي طلاب من الرسالة ماشاء الله تبارك الرحمن ممتازين واللي عجبني في ام التلميذ اللي درسته يقولي امي نقلتنا حكومي لاننا 3 بس اتفقت مع مس الانجليزي امريكية محجبة من الرسالة عشان تيي البيت تعطينا منهج الرسالة شوفوا ذكاءها ماشاء الله عليها حافظت ع مستوى الرسالة بس بشكل خاص ووفرت على ريلها مصروف الثلاثة .

----------


## aum-saif

شو هي رسوم الصف الاول و KG1 في مدرسة الاسترالية

----------


## همس السحر

أخت مهرة والله ريحتيني وكثير ناس شجعوا على الرسالة ونتوكل على الله ان شاء الله بس نلحق التسجيل النا أسبوعين نتريا التسجيل ونسأل ويقولون بعد شوي الله يستر

----------


## طيبة الكويتية

http://213.42.30.101/userfiles/image...c%2008-091.pdf

هذا الموقع و فيه رسومهم . و تقريبا راح تكون 25 الف للكي جي 1

----------


## غموض2007

مشكوريييييييييييييييييييين بنات خصوصا اختي مهره

الغاليه انا سرت البارحه قسم الروضه و قالولي ما عندهم سباحه ولا كمبيوتر
يمكن من جريد ون يعطونهم ما اعرف

انا ولدي بيكون كي جي 2 ان شاء الله



اختي همس السحر
انا من شهر 2 اتصل فيهم
مره قالوا نص 3
ومره اول اربعه
ومره نص اربعه
كل ما اتصل فيهم يعطوني موعد غير
اخرها الاربعاء بكره

بس يوم رحت قالولي ممكن تحجزين مقعد لين ما نبدا التسجيل
عادي يعني

انا شكلي خلاص بتوكل على الله وبسجله فيها ان شاء الله

----------


## سودالمدامع

اذا تريدين روضه واييد زينه... واسعارها مناسبه شوفي روضة مؤسسة التنميه الاسريه...

----------


## همس السحر

الله يسر ان شاء الله بكرة ان شاء الله راح اتصل فيهم وأشوف وأقرر قبل التسجيل ما يطير

----------


## قلبي الصغير

اشكر جميع الي تفاعلوا معاي وبالاخص الاخت طيبة الكويت مشاءالله عليج كفيتي ووفيتي

عزيزتي انا بنتي عمرها 3 سنوات يعني على بداية العام الدراسي الجديد راح تكون فديتها 3 ونص الله يحفظها آمين
فشو رايج بعدها ولا حرام تضيع عليها هاي السنه..
بس انا واايد متمسكه بالابداع العلمي اولا لانها واايد مهتمه بالدين وابا مدرسه قويه حيييييييل فالدين وتحفيظ القران والتجويد والسنه ثاني شي الانجليزي مع اني ادري انهم ممتازين بس الشويفات اكيد لا يعلى عليها فالانجليزي والتاسيس

----------


## أم مريم

أنا سجلت بنتي فمدرسة المعرفة الدولية الخاصة ل KG1

----------


## المهره

انا بسجل بنتي الصغيره kg1 وكل مااتصل فيهم يقولون بعدنا مافتحنا باب التسجيل ,, البارحه قلت لهم شوفوا مب باجر تقولون لي ماشي كرسي لبنتي كيفكم بتتصرفون على هالتأخير اللي مأخريني اياه ,,

وعن السباحه والكمبيوتر لانه عندي الكبار صف ثالث ورابع ماادري عن KG
مدرستهم اسلاميه وهالشي مريحني عندهم حصص القرآن اساسيه ,,
ومن غير النشاطات ,,
من اسبوع كانوا مسوين عندهم معرض نهاية السنه عشان يعلمون الطلاب يعتمدون على نفسهم ,,
بنتي فرحاااانه لانها تبيع بروحها ,, وسوت دعايه حق كل العايله عشان يزورون محلها ويشترون ,,
يسلمونهم المحل بدون تعديل ويقولون لهم إعتمدوا على نفسكم في الترتيب ,,
وكان معرضهم حلو ومرتب ,,

الله يوفق عيالنا ويبارك لنا فيهم

----------


## أم سعيده وحمدان

*هلا حبايب قلبي..

عندج مدرسة الحصن ب دبي روعه ووايدات سجلن بها.. انا سجلت لبنتي بس انصدمت انهم انتقلو للطوار.. ف سجلتها بالشارجه.. مدرسة البصائر.. روعه روعه ومرتاحتله.. من ناحية الدين واللغه.. بنتي كي جي1 وتعرف حروف الهجاء بالعربي والانجليزي والارقام من1-20 باللغتين والقرآن السور القصيره وقصص نزول السور.. ووايد نشاطات ورحلات علشان تطور الطفل..وبخليها باذن الله اتكمل السنه اليايه كيجي 2.. والمدرسات ما عليهن كلام وفي 30% مواطنات يدرسن..

نصيحه الشويفات والاتحاد وع وع و تركيزهم على بس على اللغه..
والابداع العلمي هذي حالتهم العام حاولت اسجل بنتي ونفس الكلام فل.. ولا تياسين في وايد مدارس مش معروفه بس دراستهم روعه..

بالاخير استخيري..*

----------


## أم سعيده وحمدان

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

انا مسجله بنتي بمدرسة البصائر.. ووايد مرتاحتله من ناحية اللغه والدين والنشاطات..
جربي تزورينهم وتشوفين..*

----------


## مجهولة الهويه

انا بنتي في مدرسة ويس غرين في KG1

والصراحة المدرسة روعة انا العام كنت مسجلتنها في الشارجة الخاصة بس دراستهم مول مب اوكي

وهي ماحبت الدراسة عندهم وكانت كل يوم تتحجج انها مريضة وراسها يعورها ولا بطنها يعورها بس عسب مااداوم

بس يوم داومت في ويس قرين (الواحة سابقا) - فرع القراين الصراحة حبت الدراسة والحين ماشاء الله كله ترمس ويانا في البيت انجليزي

المدرسات وايد اوكي ويحبون الصغاريه ويهتمون فيهم واذا صار شي في المدرسة على طول يخبرونج (يكتبون كل شي في note book صغير يوميا يطرشونه البيت عشان تقرون الملاحظات)

انا سجلت ولدي الثاني بعد حق السنه اليايه ان شاء الله وحتى هو حب المدرسه لانه دوم يروح لها لما يسوون حفلات او شي جيه وهو دوم يسألني انا متى بسير ويس غرين مثل اختي؟؟؟

انا انصج فيها لانها الصراحة مدرسه غاويه وصدق يعلمون الصغاريه من الخاطر

----------


## همس السحر

الغالية شو مميزات البصائر ؟ووين مكانها؟

----------


## همس السحر

يا جماعة مين بتعرف شئ عن مدارس الاستقلال والوحدة والامارات الخاصة بالشارقة وهي هالمدارس منهاج عربي

----------


## همس السحر

الغاليات الله يرضى عليكم نرجو رجااااء حارا الأخذ بعين الاعتبار الأمور التالية:*
1\التأكد من كتابة اسم المدرسة عند السؤال والاستفسار او عند الاجابة على الاستفسارات
2\عدم التجريح المبالغ فيه لمدرسة معينة فقط بيان الامور السلبية للمدرسة
*  والله يجزيكم كل خير على التعاون

----------


## طيبة الكويتية

> اشكر جميع الي تفاعلوا معاي وبالاخص الاخت طيبة الكويت مشاءالله عليج كفيتي ووفيتي
> 
> عزيزتي انا بنتي عمرها 3 سنوات يعني على بداية العام الدراسي الجديد راح تكون فديتها 3 ونص الله يحفظها آمين
> فشو رايج بعدها ولا حرام تضيع عليها هاي السنه..
> بس انا واايد متمسكه بالابداع العلمي اولا لانها واايد مهتمه بالدين وابا مدرسه قويه حيييييييل فالدين وتحفيظ القران والتجويد والسنه ثاني شي الانجليزي مع اني ادري انهم ممتازين بس الشويفات اكيد لا يعلى عليها فالانجليزي والتاسيس



حرام تضيع عليها السنه والله يا اختي
عمرها ماشاءالله وايد مناسب للمدرسه. اهي مواليد شهر 2 نفس ولدي الله يحفظه. و سجلته حق السنه اليايه بالشويفات ويا اخوه.

روحي شوفي المدارس اللي مدحوها. لكن انا عن تجربه امدح الشويفات. و ويس جرين بعد وايد ممتازه, ولد حماي فيها ب جريد 2 و ماشاءالله امه تمدح المدرسه وايد و يعطونهم دين و حفظ قرآن و احاديث.
انتي يا اختي حطي في بالج جم مدرسه و روحيهم و بعدها اللي ترتاحين لها اكثر استقري عليها.
بس الله يخليج بسرعه قبل لا يقولون لج سكرنا باب التسجيل.
و الله يوفق البنوته يارب و يخليها لج ان شاءالله.

----------


## ع الابداع

شو هاي ويس قرين اول مره اسمع بها 

وين مكانها ؟

----------


## همس السحر

موفقين في اختيار مدارس عيالكم يا رب

----------


## mrym

لا بالعكس نشاطاتهم حلو أنا خواتي فيها صح غيرو المديره لأنه المدريره ف بريطانيا بتيييب ستف يديد من المعلمات حق السنه ليايه بالعكس نظامها حلو أقل عن 15 طالبه ف الصف وعن غير النشاطات كل سبوع وحتى حفلاتهم كله معتمدين على الأنجليزي

----------


## تسبيح الكون

السلام عليكم
االصراحه انا ذهبت اليها مره لاجراء مقابله للعمل بها ..وبعد الاستخاره ما ارتحت ابدا

----------


## فرحانه

شو قصدج هل شفتي شي ما ارتحتيله .....

وشكرا...............

----------


## همس السحر

بالتوفيق يا رب

----------


## هند2005

تسلمين الغاليه على الرد ما قصرتيي

----------


## تسبيح الكون

مدرسة البطين العلميه....يمدحوها وايد...وتهتم بشخصية الطالب وابراز مواهبه

----------


## أم حمد 2004

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته  :Salam Allah: 

اشحالكم خواتي ..

بغيت رايكم وبكل صراحة للي مجربة؟

سجلت ولدي كي جي في مدرسة الإمارات الوطنية الخاصة ، بيفتحون فرع يديد هالسنة داخل بوظبي ؟ 

ولأنها مدعومة من قبل وزارة الرئاسة ,,, قلت أكيد بتكون زينه

وأنا دخلت الفرع الجديم ابصراحة مبنى الكي جي شفت انه وايد متطور ؟ بس حابه استفسر حد جربها ؟ تدريسهم كيف ؟ 

خبروني يا بنات بوظبي ؟؟\

 :Rasool1: 
 :Astaghfor:

----------


## Umm Shamma

انا بروحي محتاره سجلت ولدي كي جي وسمعت مثل ما سمعتي الكل يمدحنها، لكني بعد سمعت انهم ما يهتمون بالعربي...هذا والله أعلم...

----------


## أم حمد 2004

أم شما ..
مشكورة الغالية ع الرد ... وخبريني ولدج مواليد كم ,, يعني حطوه في كي جي 1 وإلا 2 .. خلينا نتعرف عليج .. عسب يتعرفون عيالنا ع بعض بعد ... 

وخبريني سجلتيه حق الباص بعد ؟

----------


## أم حمد 2004

للرفع

----------


## غجريه

انا ولدي في الشويفات ويوم قارنت بمناهج الامارات طلعت مب شي

----------


## ع الابداع

منو اللي مب شي 

الشويفات ولا الامارات الوطنيه؟


المهم فيه تاسيس زين للدين

----------


## همس السحر

بالتوفيق

----------


## غموض2007

مشكورين بنات

انا توكلت على الله و سجلت ولدي بمدرسة إقرا

مان كان عندي مجال الا الاسبوع الي طاف اني اخذ اجازه عشان اسجله
و الرساله بعدهم ما فتحوا التسجيل

فتوكلت على الله و رحت اقرأ وسجلته

المدرسة الي بتدرسه ان شاء الله وايد فنانه
ولدي طبعه ما يكلم حد غريب
وما شاء الله عليها خلته يسولف
رحت الاداره وطلبت انه يكون بصفها وسجلوه بصفها الحمدالله

----------


## طيبة الكويتية

مناهج وين اللي مب شي يا اختي الغجريه
الشويفات ولا الامارات الوطنيه؟
ولدي في الشويفات و اشوفها وايد ممتازه مقارنة بمدارس ثانية.

----------


## فديت أمي..

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
حبيباتي انا من العين عندي ولدي ساير kg1السنه وحابه اسالكن عن المدارس الخاصة اللي في العين من غير الامارات الوطنيه لانهم بندو التسجيل فاللي عندها خلفية عن المدارس اللي اوكيه ترد عليه الله يجزها الخير

----------


## فديت أمي..

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
حبيباتي انا من العين عندي ولدي ساير kg1السنه وحابه اسالكن عن المدارس الخاصة اللي في العين من غير الامارات الوطنيه لانهم بندو التسجيل فاللي عندها خلفية عن المدارس اللي اوكيه ترد عليه الله يجزها الخير

----------


## Juae11

عندج الصنوبر والظفرة افضل مدارس العين

----------


## احب عمري

شحالكم بنات بغير استفسر عن مدرسة الراشدالصالح الخاصة في دبي تنصحوني فيه ولا من ناحية الدراسة والرسوم والاتزام وهو موقعه اعتقد في بر دبي اتمنى ردودكم وتحياتي

----------


## chocolate.coffee

بنتي كانت تدرس روضه اول وثاني طلعت من عندهم ما تعرف الاألف من الياء ...تعبت وايد في الصف الاول علمتها كل شي من البداية نقلتها طبعا اكاديمية زايد وارتفع مستواها

----------


## جوري وعناب

يالله ذكرتيني في ايامي انا درست اهناك 

والله ذكريات 

اهي مدرسه ادراتها مسحيه ...بس يعلمون قرآن وكل شي وعندهم الانجليزي اوكي .
وعن الرسوم اتصلي المدرسه وبيقلون لج

----------


## جوري وعناب

السلام عليكم 

بنات عندي ولدين الله يحفظهم لي ابغي اسجلهم في روضه قريبه من منطقة الرفاع بالشارجه اتكون خاصه واسعارها مقبوله ..والتعليم واليهال واهم شي يهتمون باليهال 

ترا هاذيل اول ولدين بيروحون عندي والله مااعرف شي..واغلب عيال العايله حكومه ولا في دبي 

وانا توني ماخذه الليسن ماابغي اطلع عن حدود الشارجه وابغي اكون قريبه من عيالي 







والله الي تساعدني ما بنسا لها وبدعي لها في صلاتي  :Anotherone:  :Ast Green:

----------


## أم مسعود

:Salam Allah: 

اشحالكم يا احلى عضوات في احلى منتدى؟؟

منو تعرف مدسة خاصة فيها روضة ومايدرسون فيها موسيقى

انا سمعت عن مدرسة المنهل الخاصة بس بغيت اشوف خيارات اكثر 

اللي تعرف ترد علي ولها مني دعوةحلوة ان شاء الله

----------


## بنت الصحراء

الله المفيد ثن البنات إن شاء الله بيفيدونج

----------


## أم حمد 2004

أشكركم جميعاً على الرد ... 

ويزاكم الله الف خير

----------


## Umm Shamma

اختي ام احمد، ولدي عمره 4 ، مواليد 2004 ودخلته كي جي 1، لكني ماسجلته في باص..وان شاءالله بنقل بناتي بعد من النهضه الي الإمارت الوطنيه وحده صف رابع ابتدائي و الثانيه صف ثاني ابتدائي والله يساعدنا. انا اللي اعرفه إن منهاج( العلوم، الرياضيات والانجليزي ) سنغافوري اما العربي و الدين منهاج الدوله و الفرنسي يدرسونهم من اول اعدادي...
اقولج غجريه تقصد انه مدرسة الإمارات اضعف من الشويفات... حبيبتي ام احمد مدرسة الشويفات وايد اكاديميه بزياده وقوانينها شديده و ما يهتمون بالأنشطه حياتهم كلها دراسه في دراسه.. اسئلي حد اتخرج منها بيقولج وايد عنها...
وبالتوفيق إن شاء الله

----------


## أم أحمدومحمد

> هذي يا اختي قائمه ببعض مدارس ابو ظبي, معاها ملخص عن اللي انقال عن كل وحده منهم.
> نصيحه مني, دخلي ولدج الشويفات. المدرسه عن جد قويه بالعربي و الانجليزي. قبل كانوا يقولون العربي ما شي. ولدي فيها كي جي 1 و ليما الحين خذوا كل الحروف العربي. و بدوا الحين معاهم بالقراءه. و الانجلزي طبعا ماكو اقوى منها والله يا اختي.
> اما الدين يعطونهم اشياء خفيفه لأنهم 3 سنوات فما يقدرون يعطونهم اشياء صعبه, يعني اهم يمشون وياهم بالتدريج. 
> و كل شي ترى يعتمد على البيت والله يا اختي. و الله يوفق ولدج ان شاءالله يارب.
> 
> *1- مدرسة الاتحاد الوطنية*
> ."17 صوت"
> ممتازه,في خليفه أ ملك للدكتور عيسى السويدي و لها برنامج صباحي للصغار لقراءة القرآن و حفظه و يعطون الطلبه وقت للصلاة. يعني انها مدرسه تهتم بالعربي و الدين و الانجليزي
> قيل, يا زين ما اخترتي حطي ولدج وانتي مطمنه الصراحه ما عليها كلام انا حاطه ولدي فيها بروح ثاني انشالله
> ...


thanks

----------


## ام جهاد

اختي بصراحة اختيار المدارس وايد صعب وما تعرفين المدرسة الا بعد التجربة انا عيالي في مدرسة الرسالة العلمية من اربع سنوات بصراحة دخلت بنتي من الكيجي 1 ودرستها المعلمة كاهينه بس بصراحة ممتازة وبنتي الحين في grad 2بس ماشاءالله اتاسست في الانجليزي والعربي والتربية الاسمية بنفس المستوى يعني الرسالة بشك عام ممتازة بالذات لمراحل التاسيس اما بالنسبة امدرسة عجمان الحديثه عندهم اهتمام وتاسيسهم اوكي بس الناحية الاسلامية مش قوية مثل الرسالة ولدي يدرس فيها في grad8

----------


## أم سعيده وحمدان

> الغالية شو مميزات البصائر ؟ووين مكانها؟


*حبيبتي هو في فريج الي بعد النخيلات ابصراحه ما اعرف في الفرجان هناك..
هو داخل فريج راقي..
وبنتي بتخلص ان شاء الله هالسنه كي جي 1 ووايد ما شاء الله عليها صايره اجتماعيه.. وتعرف السور القصيره من القرآن والاحرف الهجائيه الانجليزيه والعربيه وحتى الارقام وياخذونهم رحلات ترفيهيه وتعليميه ويعلمونهم الاشياء الاساسيه في الكومبيوتر وحريصين بوجيات الصحيه..
يعني ما بقول مستواهم مثل الابداع العلمي بس الاشياء الاساسيه عندهم وهذا المهم.. ان شاء الله بخليها اتكمل كي جي 2 عندهم وعقب بنقلها لمدرسه نموذجيه..*

----------


## همس السحر

يعني مدرسة اقرأ خلص التسجيل فيها؟

----------


## ع الابداع

بنات انا ولدي طلع عنده اعاده في امتحان القبول في مدرسة الامارات الوطنيه 

في مادتي الانجليزي والرياضيات


قولولي اذا وحده عندها فكره عن امتحان الاعاده سهل ولا صعب

ولا نفس الأولي .. 



فيدوني

----------


## غموض2007

لا ما خلص حبيبتي

روحي ومعاج الاوراق و الف درهم و الولد الي بتسجلينه عشان يمتحنونه

----------


## همس السحر

الله يجزيك الخير على الرد أخت غموض بس أنا عيالي بصف أول وثاني وروضة أولى الهم امتحانات؟

----------


## om adm

> يا جماعة مين بتعرف شئ عن مدارس الاستقلال والوحدة والامارات الخاصة بالشارقة وهي هالمدارس منهاج عربي


اختى انا متلك ابى اسال عن مدرسة الامارات الخاصه انا اعرف وحده حاطع عيالها فيها وتقولى ماشاء الله المدرسه كويسه بنتها كجى تو وولدها بالاعدادى وعلى فكرة هيا اسعارها رخيصه مقارنه بغيرها 
ان شاء الله نلاقى حد بعد يقوللن رايه فيها

----------


## همس السحر

ان شاء الله الأخوات يفيدونا

----------


## همس السحر

بالتوفيق يا رب

----------


## غموض2007

انا ولدي بيروح ثاني روضه ان شاء الله
سووله امتحان

عادي لازم امتحان
بسيط يكون

يشوفونهم يعرفون الاحرف 
الارقام
الالوان
مسكه القلم

بس
اهم شي يعرفون الاساسيات
روحي باجر و اسأليهم
يوم السبت عندهم يوم مفتوح للتسجيل
ياخذونج جوله تعريفيه بالمدرسه
ويشرحونلج
ويمتحنون اليهال 
وبعدين تسجلينهم ان شاء الله

----------


## شذى2

> السلام عليكم 
> 
> بنات عندي ولدين الله يحفظهم لي ابغي اسجلهم في روضه قريبه من منطقة الرفاع بالشارجه اتكون خاصه واسعارها مقبوله ..والتعليم واليهال واهم شي يهتمون باليهال 
> 
> ترا هاذيل اول ولدين بيروحون عندي والله مااعرف شي..واغلب عيال العايله حكومه ولا في دبي 
> 
> وانا توني ماخذه الليسن ماابغي اطلع عن حدود الشارجه وابغي اكون قريبه من عيالي 
> 
> 
> ...


انتى لازم نفس المنطقة؟

طب شوفى الأنصار لا أتذكر اين 

أو المعرفة فى اليرموك على ما أعتقد

----------


## mai_uae

الغاليات بغيت انشدكن عن مدرسة الشويفات كيف امتحان الجريد 2 وشو يتضمن لان عيالي في مدرسة مش ذاك الزود بالانجليزي....
فبغيت اعرف المحتوى....
والسؤال الثاني...
بالنسبة لجريد 1 قالو في مقابلة فشو بيسالونهم...
يا ريت ما تبخلون عليه بردودكم....
ويعطيكم الف عافية....

----------


## haho

اسمحيلي الغاليه ماعندي اي فكره عن الجريد لان عيالي فالكي جي بس التسجيل خلص فالشويفات

----------


## بنت الشامس

الغااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا اااالية 

ها<ي نصيحة مني لوجة الله ...

والله أعلم...


سمعت في أماكن متعددة وعن طريق الايميلات والحريم عن مدرسة الشويفات....

بأنها مدرسة تنشر التبشرية ... وفي مناهجها يدرسون العيال أشياء ضد الدين ...وناوين يح>فون التربية الاسلامية من المنهج...

والكلام عنها وايد ولا يسر...

ليش تعقون عيالكم فل>ات اكبدكم في مكان مشكوك فية وعلية كلام وايد..

الله يطول عمر شيوخنا ما قصروافتحواو بدل المدرسة مدارس ...

دوروا حق عيالكم المكان الامن اللي يعلمهم الدين والعقيدة صح ... مكان ما يشوة صورة الاسلام والمسلمين...

اقولكم ها الكلام لمصلحتكم مالي اي مصلحة شخصية فية وتقدرون تسألون عن المدرسة ..

والله يفتح عليكم وعلى عيالكم الخير وتدرسونة في مدرسة تحفظهم وتحفظ عقيدتهم ودينهم...

اللهم أني قد بلغت اللهم فشهد....

----------


## الـريم

صح كلام الاخت اللي فوقي



وعلى فكره واايد في هالمدرسه يزخون بنات فالاعداديه حوامل !!

----------


## طيبة الكويتية

الله يعين الجميع

----------


## Fallen Angel

كل اللي اعرفهم مدخلين عيالهم وهم صغار فماعرف طبيعة مقابلتهم

بعدين يعطون دروس تقويه حتى لو ماسوو زين في حال انهم انقبلوو

وعلى كلام الاخت عن تجربه مثل ما ذكرت الحمدلله وايد من هلي فيها 

وماتغيرت نظرتهم للدين فالنهايه كل شي يرجع للتربيه

ولا في شي فمناهجهم يوحي انها تبشيريه !! 

ناس وايد من هلي ماشالله فيها وحاطين لهم مطاوعه يدرسونهم كل ويكند قران

ومخلصين كم جزء من القرآن الله يحفظهم

ارجع واقول كله كلام والاهل هم المسؤولين عن عيالهم فالنهايه

والله يوفقج الشيخه

----------


## haho

من استوينا وكل حد ايدخل عياله الشويفات الحمدلله لا حملو ولا ربونحن فالامارات مب في امريكا وعن الدراسه تراها اقوى مدرسه ولا يعلى عليها وعن الدين انا عيالي الحمدلله كل كمن يوم ايسمعوني سوره من القران وعلى فكره نحن درسنا في احسن المدارس وتخرجنا مب حافظين سوره كامله باستثناء كمن سوره كان الحفظ اجباري للامتحانات وشو علمونا عن الدين اذا نحن يدودنا غلط ونص الشعر برع ونصلي بصبغ ظفور ونصلي ونفكر في امور الدنيا هذا كله مب الحين يوم اتخرجنا من المدرسه يعني مب المدرسه اللي اتاسس الانسان على الدين. (البيت) الحمدلله اتعلمنا من اهالينا اللي مب دارسين كل شي عن دينا الحمدلله .المهم اختي mai uae اذا ناويه اتدخلينهم عشان الدراسه فاقولج اياها عن تجربه اتوكلي على الله دراستهم وايد قويه لدرجة ان كتب الرياضيات مال كي جي يدرسونها قوم صف خامس في المدارس الثانيه الله ايوفقج الغاليه

----------


## سفرجل

استغرب اهل بوظبي ليش يحطون عيالهم بالشيوفات وبالوردية كلهن مدارس مسيحية تبشرية ياناس اتقوا الله ..
تبون عيالكم يعلقون صلبان على صدورهم

----------


## "زوزو1"

> الغااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا اااالية 
> 
> ها<ي نصيحة مني لوجة الله ...
> 
> والله أعلم...
> 
> 
> سمعت في أماكن متعددة وعن طريق الايميلات والحريم عن مدرسة الشويفات....
> 
> ...



كلام الاخت صحيح 100 ب100

----------


## همس السحر

للرفع

----------


## همس السحر

الله يجزيك الخير أخت غموض وان شاء الله السنة الجاي سنة خير عليك وعلى عيالك

----------


## Fallen Angel

شدخل والله ابسط شي شوفو مناهجهم افتحووها 

اعرفوها شلون 

الطلاب كل وقتهم امتحانات

5 او 6 امتحانات اسبوعيا

اي تبشيريه الله يخليكم

----------


## الخليفيه

بنت الشامس 
الغااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا اااالية 

ها<ي نصيحة مني لوجة الله ...

والله أعلم...


سمعت في أماكن متعددة وعن طريق الايميلات والحريم عن مدرسة الشويفات....

بأنها مدرسة تنشر التبشرية ... وفي مناهجها يدرسون العيال أشياء ضد الدين ...وناوين يح>فون التربية الاسلامية من المنهج...

والكلام عنها وايد ولا يسر...

ليش تعقون عيالكم فل>ات اكبدكم في مكان مشكوك فية وعلية كلام وايد..

الله يطول عمر شيوخنا ما قصروافتحواو بدل المدرسة مدارس ...

كلام الاخت صحيح 100 ب100
دوروا حق عيالكم المكان الامن اللي يعلمهم الدين والعقيدة صح ... مكان ما يشوة صورة الاسلام والمسلمين...

اقولكم ها الكلام لمصلحتكم مالي اي مصلحة شخصية فية وتقدرون تسألون عن المدرسة ..

والله يفتح عليكم وعلى عيالكم الخير وتدرسونة في مدرسة تحفظهم وتحفظ عقيدتهم ودينهم...

اللهم أني قد بلغت اللهم فشهد....

----------


## الخليفيه

كلام الاخت بنت الشامس 
صحيح 100 ب100

----------


## ام ميثاء2

:Salam Allah: 
انا بنتي رسبت في امتحان المقابله في النموذجيه ماادري ليش؟؟
المهم بغيت مرسه خاصه في العين عندهم مواصلات ودراستهم زينه ومعاملاتهم اهم؟؟
بليييز ضروري وعن تجربه

----------


## خورفكان

مدرسة الاتحاد او النشئ الصالح

----------


## ميثاني العيناوية

> انا بنتي رسبت في امتحان المقابله في النموذجيه ماادري ليش؟؟
> المهم بغيت مرسه خاصه في العين عندهم مواصلات ودراستهم زينه ومعاملاتهم اهم؟؟
> بليييز ضروري وعن تجربه


الظفرة أو ليوا و بسسسسسسسسس

----------


## همس السحر

للاستفادة

----------


## همس السحر

الله يسر لكم

----------


## همس السحر

للرفع

----------


## ام ميثاء2

مرحبا الساع 
منو تعرف مدرسه حكوميه دراستها قويه في العين واي منطقه بلييييييز ضروري
ومشكورات مقدما........... :AlhamduleAllah:

----------


## همس السحر

للرفع

----------


## همس السحر

يا جماعة مين بتعرف شئ عن مدرسة عجمان الحديثة؟

----------


## شموخ عليا

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته,,

اليوم امتحان السيبا في الأنجليزي..
الله يعين عيالنا....

ولدي بيمتحن اليوم الله يسهل عليه و على كل مسلم و مؤمن
  :Amen: 

حبيت كل اخت عندها حد يمتحن سيبا اليوم....
تدخل و تخبرنا كيف كان الإمتحان..؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
 :Allah Mos: 

الله يسهل عليهم يارب...
 :Amen: 
 :Rasool1:

----------


## الحلا مبتليها

حميتي اليوم امتحانها 

بس بعدها ما متحنت 


يارب يوفقها ويكون امتحانهم سهل

----------


## نواني

ولدي اليوم امتحانه
الله يستر ويعين ولدي
ادعوله

----------


## كلـ دلع ـي

فديتها اختي اليوم بتمتحن........... الله يوفق الجميع........

----------


## بنت زايد 78

الله يوفقهم كلهم إن شاء الله
ووفق طالبات المدرسة إلي أشتغل فيها..

----------


## moodah

بنات اخوي بيمتحنون اليوم..

الله يوفق الجميع ان شاء الله ...

----------


## كلـ دلع ـي

توني رمست اختي وقالت ان الامتحان اوكي لكن الفوكاب يباله شوي.....

الله يوفق الجميع.....

----------


## حنكوووشة

السلام عليكم ...انا امتحنت السنة إلي طافت ..يعني اول سنة يطبق عليها هذا النظام ...نصييييييييييييييييييييييحة 
لوجه الله ...عيالكن من يخلصون امتحاناتهم دربيهم على امتحان الايلس وامتحنيهم ...وان شاء الله بيبوووون
انا ندمت إني ما امتحنت لأن معلمه كانت تدرسني وتقولي على طول خلصي الثانوية وامتحني آيلس وبترتاحين في الجامعه
لانهم يحذفون مساقات الانجليزي وتعدين ...ولان الجامعه ..النجاح عندهم بالزوووووور ...

والله يوفق الجميع

----------


## el 7aboba

فديتها اختي اليوم سارت تمتحن والله يستر....

----------


## بنوتة شحية

أختي امتحنت ...
والحمد لله الامتحان كان سهل

----------


## غــــلا عيمــان

اليوم ولد اخوي امتحن السيبا ... في مدرسة معاذ بن جبل...

وقال انه الامتحان كان اوكي ...

واهم شي الدرجة ...

يارب تنجح كل طالب طالبه ولا تخسرهم تعب سنة كاملة الجد والاجتهاد ...

وان شاء الله يرفعون روسنا وروس اهاليهم ...

اللهم آمين....

----------


## ام ميثاء2

ولا وحده تعرف ؟؟؟

----------


## تي تي

بنات او بنين

----------


## ام لطيفة

كلهن والخيبتيين

----------


## ام ميثاء2

بنات؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## سارووونة

الغاليه ما حددتي مدرسة حكومية لأي مرحله ؟؟

----------


## ام ميثاء2

بنات ابتدائي من اول الي ثالث

----------


## ام الغلا99

السلام عليكم
شحالكن خواتي..
انا عندي طفل عبداية المدارس بيدخل ال3سنوات...وقلت احسن له يتعلم شوي واتصلت حق الروضه اللي عدال بيتنا ورمستهن عساس يقبلووونه مستمع بس مارضن ..قالن علميه بروحج فالبيت والبركه فيج واحين له فالبيت..الخ...
قتلهن هذا طفلي الاول ماعنده حد اكبر منه يتعلم منه..وبيستانس في الروضه مع الاطفال وبيتعلم واااايد عن يلست البيت والرقاد..وهو بطبعه خجول واباه يندمج شوي ويالصغار ويتهيي للروضه السنه اليايه ..بس قهرني قالن ممنوع من الوزاره ليش مستعيله عليه.. وانا على ايدي ياهل مب متفرقتله..شووورايكن خواتي..فالموضووووع..وبشوووه تنصحني

----------


## العصيده

> السلام عليكم
> شحالكن خواتي..
> انا عندي طفل عبداية المدارس بيدخل ال3سنوات...وقلت احسن له يتعلم شوي واتصلت حق الروضه اللي عدال بيتنا ورمستهن عساس يقبلووونه مستمع بس مارضن ..قالن علميه بروحج فالبيت والبركه فيج واحين له فالبيت..الخ...
> قتلهن هذا طفلي الاول ماعنده حد اكبر منه يتعلم منه..وبيستانس في الروضه مع الاطفال وبيتعلم واااايد عن يلست البيت والرقاد..وهو بطبعه خجول واباه يندمج شوي ويالصغار ويتهيي للروضه السنه اليايه ..بس قهرني قالن ممنوع من الوزاره ليش مستعيله عليه.. وانا على ايدي ياهل مب متفرقتله..شووورايكن خواتي..فالموضووووع..وبشوووه تنصحني


إذا أنتي مستعيله عليه دخليه روضه خاصه بس بيتأكدون أنه يقدر إيسير الحمام روحه 
وما عنده مشكله في هالشي وبيقبلونه لأن تعليم اليهال من الأساس يباله طولة بال وإذا أنتي متفرغه تقدرين مع بعض الوسائل التعليميه

----------


## أم عبـد الرحمن

انا اشوف يندمج مع الاطفال افضل عن يلعب بروحه ويمل

----------


## مروهاج

والله ولدي عمره 3 سنوات وااايد مستانس فى المدرسه ويردد معاهم بس الكتابه انسي على العمر هذا

----------


## ام روضه2

بنات دخيلكم ابغي مساعدتكم في روضة المرجان في السمحة شو رايكم فيها ومن جربها وشو منهجهم يعلمون انجليزي ولا 
لان اختي تبغي تدخل بنتها كيجي 2 هناك منو جربتها

----------


## اكسسواراتي

اختي فديتها اليوم امتحنت وتقول الحمدالله سهل بس في قطعه وحده شوي يبالها تركييييز 

 والله يوفقهم جميع ان شاء الله ايبون النسب الحلوه ^ـــــــ^

----------


## ام ذيااابه

انا امتحنت الصراااحه الامتحان بالنسبه لي لوووعة جبد ان شااء الله ننجح قولو امييييييييييييييين حراام تعب سنه يرووح هدر

----------


## المنقوشة

منو قال سهل 
والله صعب

----------


## ريم القلوب

انا اختي و بنت خالي اليوم امتحنتوا السيبا و يقولن وااااااااايد صعب
الله يعينهن و يسهل امورهن يا رب

----------


## BENT_FUJ

أنا ربيعاااااااااااااااااتي كلهن امتحن 

و معهن اختي اللي تقوول الفكاب صعب << محد قاالهن ما يذااكرن 


الله يوفق الجميع

----------


## ام سارة11

سلا م عليكم انا بنتى وبنت اختى امتحنوا اليوم أن شاء الله يوفق الجميع

----------


## شموخ التواضع

اختي اليوم امتحنت تقوول الامتحان كان اووكي بس شي قطعتين كانو معقدات ... الله يستر والله أميه تحاتيها .. وطوول اليوم تفكر فيها .. صدق حراام سنه كااامله ترووح عليهم .. ربي يوفقهم ان شالله ...

----------


## مزاجيه بالكيف

ولله هو سهل وصعب

بس الحمدالله ان شاء الله اتمنى الكل ينجح طلاب وطالبات


وصج الفكاب كان صعب وفي قطعه معقده الرابعه 


ارفت منها

ادعوا لنا الله يوفجنا امتحاناتنا يوم الخميس 


اهئ اهئ ان شاء الله ربي يسهل ع الجميع

----------


## بنت الغلا

انا اليوم امتحنت والصراحه كان سهل بس انا وايد طولت الاني ما قدرت اشوف كانت عيوني تعورني من الوان الورقه لوول 

بس اتريا النتيجه حد يعرف متى بيقولولنا ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## ام ذيااابه

خواتي ترا هب كل الامتحانات نفس الشي نحن كان عندنا نموووذجيين وانا النمووذج اللي ياانيه الصراحه في صعووبه االله يستر بس قولو اميين

----------


## عيون الشهد

الله يوفقهم انشاء الله

----------


## بنوتة صغيرونة

أنا اختي اليوم ممتحنة

لما رجعت البيت كانت مكتئبة 

تقول عندي اغلاط 

بس هذي حالتها دايما هههه

بس هالسنة بالذات وايد مكتئبة على غير العادة

يعني السنة المصيرية خبصت ازيادة 

الله يعينهم

----------


## أحب البر

ولدي امتحن يقول في نموذجين للامتحان في A ,B بس في واحد صعب الثاني زين 
وع الحظ ولدي ياه الصعب ، يفول حليت بس ما شو بتكون النتيجة الله يستر ويوفقه وويوفق الجميع 
كان الخميس والجمعة ، واليوم الحمد قام على خير وخايف انه ما بيقدر يروح امتحان كله ولا السيبا

----------


## أحب البر

الخميس والجمعة مريض من عيادة للثانية 
لا يوم الجمعة سوا للدكتور الساعة 6 قاله تعال لي العيادة الحين 
وعدت ع خير

----------


## أحب البر

طلعي له برامج هي تعليمية وهو يلعب بيحفظ الحروف والارقام وبيردد الاصوات 
الجماعة ما قصروا حطوا مواقع كثيرة

----------


## خفوق القلب

الله يوفقهم إن شاء الله
كلها مرحله و بتعدي إن شاء الله على خير
اخوي امتحن اليوم و تشكي من الامتحان 
بس الله يوفق الجميع.........

----------


## Om_ Sa3eed

مدرسة ويس غرين الخاصه بعد ما تقبل ب3 سنوات ..حتى لو 3 سنوات وشهرين..بس احسله في البيت ويتهنا شوي لاحق عالمدارس ونشت الصبح ..

----------


## ام بكرى

:Salam Allah: 
اليوم بنتي امتحنت سيبا .. وبصراحه تقول لي الحمدالله .. 
طبعا ردت البيت وإهي مستانسه وخايفه شوي 
وان شاء الله الأمور طيبه والله يوفقها في باجي الإمتحانات
ويسهل ع اليميع

----------


## sanabel el

انا اختي مجربتنها كنت اسير وياها وساعات ابروحي عشان اشل بنتها وكانت ابلتها اسمها ابلة آلاء وايد ممتازة وكانت تدرسهم بطريقة وايد جذابة خلت البنت يوم راحت ابتدائي لهلوبة على جولة المصريين ومديرتهم بعد اسمها على ما اتذكر سلمى وايد جنونة على اليهال انصحج بهاي الروضة

----------


## فديت ريلي ابراهيم

> انا اختي مجربتنها كنت اسير وياها وساعات ابروحي عشان اشل بنتها وكانت ابلتها اسمها ابلة آلاء وايد ممتازة وكانت تدرسهم بطريقة وايد جذابة خلت البنت يوم راحت ابتدائي لهلوبة على جولة المصريين ومديرتهم بعد اسمها على ما اتذكر سلمى وايد جنونة على اليهال انصحج بهاي الروضة


انا بعد ابغي اعرف شو نظامهم في التدريس انجلش ولا ؟

----------


## ام روضه2

> انا اختي مجربتنها كنت اسير وياها وساعات ابروحي عشان اشل بنتها وكانت ابلتها اسمها ابلة آلاء وايد ممتازة وكانت تدرسهم بطريقة وايد جذابة خلت البنت يوم راحت ابتدائي لهلوبة على جولة المصريين ومديرتهم بعد اسمها على ما اتذكر سلمى وايد جنونة على اليهال انصحج بهاي الروضة


 ارجوك بغيت معلومات يعني شو يدرسون شو نظامهم شو تعلم الولد بالضبط منهم

----------


## علاقة

> بنات دخيلكم ابغي مساعدتكم في روضة المرجان في السمحة شو رايكم فيها ومن جربها وشو منهجهم يعلمون انجليزي ولا 
> 
> لان اختي تبغي تدخل بنتها كيجي 2 هناك منو جربتها


 
الروضة ماعليهم كلاااااام ،،، وعالسنة الياية بتكون شراكة ،،، يعني بيركزون ع الانجليزي اكثر شي

----------


## علاقة

> انا اختي مجربتنها كنت اسير وياها وساعات ابروحي عشان اشل بنتها وكانت ابلتها اسمها ابلة آلاء وايد ممتازة وكانت تدرسهم بطريقة وايد جذابة خلت البنت يوم راحت ابتدائي لهلوبة على جولة المصريين ومديرتهم بعد اسمها على ما اتذكر سلمى وايد جنونة على اليهال انصحج بهاي الروضة


 
يحليلها ابله الاء ،، يقولون استقالت وسافرت مصر ،، بس صدق كانت فنانة بافكارها ومشاركتها ،، الله يوفقها يا رب

----------


## umroda

خواتي بغيت أسأل عن روضة الفيحاء حكومية وهي في الخادية بليز اللي عندها معلومات عندها تفيدني

----------


## ام روضه2

مدرسة الرسالة فول متروسة وانا حطيت بنتي قائمة الانتظار يعني اذا في مكان بيكلموني

----------


## rogena2

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

بنات حابة اسألكم حد حاط عياله في مدرسة ويس جرين لاني سجلت ولدي فبها وابغي اعرف معلومات عنها الله يخليكم ساعدوني اللي عيالها فيها يقولولي شو دراستهم وشو اهتمامهم بالطفل و خاصة مرحلة كي جي 2 ورحلاتهم واشيائهم الترفيهية و دراستهم و مدرساتهم طيبين مع الصغار و حنونين 

يعني هل الطفل بيحب المدرسة او بينفر عنها 

ارجوكم يا بنات اللي عندها خبرة في هاي المدرسة تخبرني بليز*

----------


## **rose**

هلا اختي انا سجلت بنتي فيها بصراحه المدرسة ممتازة عكس ما خبروني عنها انها ما تهتم في التربية الاسلامية والعربي بنتي في kg1 و الحمدالله المدرية مب مقصره من ناحية الدراسة والرحلات حتى انج بتملين من رحلاتهم و رحلاتهم متنوعة مرة حديقة و مرة سينما و البارحة ودوهم المتحف العلمي و المحمية بس السالفة اللس ضايجتني انهم غيرو القوانين وانا حاطة موضوع بخصوص هاس السالفة عسب انسير ونكلم الادارة ... واس استفسار انا جاهزة

----------


## rogena2

شكرا حبيبتي على الرد وياريت بجي البنات يساعدوني

----------


## ام الحلوين4

شو رايكم بمدرسة المواهب الحكوميه النموذجيه في بوظبي لصف الثامن بالمدرسه والمدرسات عامه وشكرا

----------


## Om_ Sa3eed

المدرسه ما عليها كلام ..ولدي كجي 2 وسجلت بنتي كجي 1..الدراسه وااايد حلوه تعليميه وترفيهيه ..خلصو الحروف الانجليزيه والحين يعطونهم كتاب كل اسبوع ..يحاولون يقرون ..الكتاب فيه عباره عن كلمه وصور ..المدرسات حبوبات ..

----------


## دمعةoo7

> اذا تريدين روضه واييد زينه... واسعارها مناسبه شوفي روضة مؤسسة التنميه الاسريه...


اي فرع

----------


## businesswoman

بكم رسوم الكي جي 1؟ كي جي 2 ؟ والصف الأول؟

----------


## همس السحر

أم روضة انسي يكلموك أنا أخذوا اسم الولد من أسبوعين ويم يينا انسجل قالوا اتسكر التسجيل الحقي سجلي ولادك في مدرسة عدلة

----------


## دفا الروح

صراحه المدرسه ممتازه ... من نشاطات وفعاليات ... وتدريس
انا اختي مدرسه في الموهب

----------


## **rose**

هلا ام سعيد بنتج في اي كي جي 1

----------


## umroda

بنات بليز بغيت أعرف إذا وحدة منكم عندها فكرة عن مدرسة كويسة في أبوظبي ويكون سعرها معقول يعني بحدود الخمس آلاف بليز لا تبخلوا علي

----------


## قصص

السلام عليكم

اللي عندها معلومات عن مدرسة دبي العربيه الامريكيه

تخبرني

وشكرا لكم

----------


## طيبة الكويتية

http://www.daaschool.ae/main_ar.htm

هذا موقع المدرسه و ان شاءالله يفيدج يارب

----------


## قصص

> http://www.daaschool.ae/main_ar.htm
> 
> هذا موقع المدرسه و ان شاءالله يفيدج يارب


غناتي

انا شفت الموقع قبل

لكن بغيت راي اولياء امور مجربين المدرسه

وشكرا لج

----------


## طيبة الكويتية

تصدقين اختي انتي اول وحده تسأل عن المدرسه.
و ما فيه وحده من الخوات ويانا اذكرت تجربتها عن المدرسه.
ان شاءالله تحصلين احد يفيدج يارب

----------


## قصص

> تصدقين اختي انتي اول وحده تسأل عن المدرسه.
> و ما فيه وحده من الخوات ويانا اذكرت تجربتها عن المدرسه.
> ان شاءالله تحصلين احد يفيدج يارب



ان شاء الله يارب


وشكرا عزيزتي على الاهتمام

----------


## wed

مدرسة الورود

----------


## النفس الخجولة

هلا
عندج مدرسة الايمان ومدرسة بدر الكبرى ومدرسة المنهل
هذا يلي اعرفه

----------


## دمعةoo7

> شو رايكم في مدرسة الضبيانية الخاصة من ناحية kg ?
> اياسسونهم عدل ولا لا؟


ياربي انزين حد يرد!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## مماتي

ممكن مساعدة من بنات العين اللي تعرف شيء عن 
مدرسة العين الامريكية او غيرها من المدارس تساعدني "" الخاصة و اهم شيء تهتم بالغه الانجليزية""

----------


## ام الحلوين4

مشكوره الغاليه

----------


## غيمة امل

السلام عليكم ....اخباركن بنات ..منو عندها بنت في مدرسة الاتحاد الخاصه في الصف الثاني او الثالث الابتدائي ..ابغي اعرف ايش رايكم في المدرسه من حيث الدراسه و المواصلات لانها مختلطه وابغي اسجل بنتي فيها في الصف الثالث و المدرسه على حسب ما سمعت من احسن المدارس في العين ولكني محتاره بسبب الاختلاط.../شوروا علي بنات و جزاكن الله كل خير

----------


## ميثانو

والله ما انصحج فيها المدرسه الهنديه ابرك ... 
هيه في الدين ما عليها كلام .. بس في الانجليزي يعني العيال بيقرون الكلمه بس ما بيفهمونها ولابيعرفون المعنى بس تلقين ... ها لي جربته انا من المدرسه هاي ومجرد راي ...

----------


## جنان القدس

المدرسة ممتازة بس في ملاحظة انها كلة مصرين والمفروض يكون اكثر من جنسية في المدرسة وخاصة مدرسات الانجليزي المفروض يكونوا اجانب

----------


## جنان القدس

المدرسة ممتازة بس في ملاحظة انها كلهامصرين والمفروض يكون اكثر من جنسية في المدرسة وخاصة مدرسات الانجليزي المفروض اجانب مش عرب

----------


## "زوزو1"

طيب لو سمحتو اخواتي بغيت اسالكن عن مدرسة الاضواء .......... او النشء الصالح......... او العين التمهيدية؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## فله

بنات من يعرف روضة بناة الغد ؟
أبا أعرف حفلة نهاية السنه سووها ولا لا لأن بنتي اليوم يت من الروضة وتقول مسويين حفلة والبنات لابسات فساتين مادري شو سالفتهم إذا مسويين حفلة ليش ما يخبرونا؟

----------


## ام الحلوين4

مشكوره الغاليه

----------


## غيمة امل

مشكوره اختي على الرد ....بس المدرسه اسمها مدرسة الاتحاد الوطنيه الخاصه ايش رايكم فيها

----------


## سويتي

هلا بنات اللي عندها عيالها في ويس جرين متى اخر يوم دوام والكجي 2 بيسولم حفلة تخرج او لا

----------


## ام اريامي

صبحكن الله بالخير 


خواتي الي وين درسوا عيالكم الصف الاول في عيمان بصراحه انا بنتي اتخرجت من كي جي 2 ومحتاره وين اخليها تدرس الصف الاول الابتدائي شو تشورون عليه خبروني انهم بينقلونها لمدرسة عفرا بنت عبيد للتعليم الاساسي شو رااايكم لاني محتاره

----------


## همس السحر

للرفع

----------


## همس السحر

الغالية روحي لملف المدارس بالقسم وان شاء الله تلقين اجابة وانا عيالي حطيتهم بعجمان الحديثة

----------


## النساية

مرحبا اختى مساء الخير حبيت افيدج فى موضوعج انا العاو ما خليت مدرسة حكومة فى عيمان الا وخذت الاخبار لان بنتى نقلتها من مدرسة خاصة الى حكومة فى الصف الثانى احسن مدرسة شيخة بنت سعيد الصراحة ماشاء الله عليهم اتحسفت انه ما درست صف اول عندهم ومدرسة ام خلاد فى مشيرف بنت ربيعتى هناك تمدحهم وشكرا

----------


## ام اريامي

للرفع

----------


## ام اريامي

شو رايكم وين اسجل بنتي للصف الاول والله اني محتاره ما ادري اي مدرسه حكوميه اوخاصه

----------


## غيمة امل

وينكم بنات ردوا علي بليز

----------


## فرحانه وايد

خواتي اللي عندها معلومات عن جرين وود تفيدني جزاكم الله خير

----------


## ميثانو

> مشكوره اختي على الرد ....بس المدرسه اسمها مدرسة الاتحاد الوطنيه الخاصه ايش رايكم فيها


اعرف انها الاتحاد الخاصه اخت ريلي فيها .. بس انا اقارنلج بين المدرسه الهنديه وبينها

----------


## فيونكا

ولدي في مدرسة الاتحاد الوطنية الخاصة في بوظبي و بالعكس المدرسة رهيبة و تعليم وايد فنان و تاسيسها صح و الاختلاط في الصف الثاني و الثالث البنات في جهة و الاولاد في جهه ثانية و الاعداد في الصف ما تتجاوز 19 و بعد اقولج ان التعليم مب بس يعتمد على المدرسة لازم الاهل يكون لهم دور كبير و يعتمد على مقدرة الطفل....... ربي يوفق عيالج ان شا ء الله

----------


## أم هديل

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

طبعا تعرفون الرفض الي صاير بالشهامة 
من ناحية الروضات الإكتفاء وغيره من هذا الكلام

والظاهر لازم ندفع عسب اندرس عيالنا

عطوني أسماء وأرقام روضات ومدارس عندهم مواصلات للشهامة

وشكرا

----------


## همس السحر

حبوبة هناك ملف للمدارس خاص للاستفسارات توجهي اليه وستجدين اجابة لكل سؤال ان شاء الله

----------


## ميثانو

اليوم كان عندهم تكريم حفظة القران الكريم الاتحاد اللي في العين والله العظيم اني سرت علشان اخت ريلي بس واله انه المدرسات الزنمات مخلين اعيالهم في الصوره اول باول والله قهر شو كاصر عيالنا كل شي بنت المعلمه امشاركه هب قهر 
والله انها هب شرات اللي في دبي وابوظبي هنيه عندهم مصلحه ومدرسه مستغلينها الزنمات ... وكل ما تسالين عن البنت قالو ماشاء الله عليها ما عليها كلام ومناك يوم تيب الشهاده االوحده تنصدم وين كلامكم يعني ما في مصداقيه في الكلام هذا رأي بصراحه لاني انا اللي ادرسها ... صح هم في الدين ما عليهم كلام لكن اين البقيه ..

----------


## Om_ Sa3eed

يوم سألت مس العربي قالت على اخر الشهر بيخلصون الكيجي 2 ,..اما الحفله ما اعرف اذا بيسوون لهم ..

----------


## (أم سلطان)

ما عليها كلام.... 
اهم شي التاسيس.. واهم في التسيس توووووووووووووووب...

----------


## ضي الفلاسي

اختي شوفي مدرسة دبي الوطنية مكاتها وراء مركز البستان بصراحه ممتازه من الناحية الدينية والتعليم والمدرسات ملتزمات ماشي حفلات

----------


## غيمة امل

جزاكن الله كل خير على الردود ما قصرتن .....بس انا اسال على موضوع الاختلاط هل الي بنتها في المدرسه ما اشتكت من هذا الشي

----------


## أم هديل

؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## غيمة امل

بليز بنات ردن علي ضروري

----------


## زهرة هيلي

هلا خواتي لو سمحتو بغيت مدرسة خاصة في الشارجة حق بناتي وايكون سعرها معقولة وتدرسيها اوكية

----------


## همس السحر

أختي اذهبي لموضوع استبانة عن أفضل مدارس الشارقة وان شاء الله تستفيدين

----------


## همس السحر

للرفع والاستفادة

----------


## ام اريامي

للرفع

----------


## بنت الميرRAK

ولد عمي في نفس المدرسه وبخصوص التدريس الام مدحتهم وايد

----------


## زهرة هيلي

بليز ساعدوني انا محتارة

----------


## ود قلبي

عندج مدرسة المعرفه الدوليه الخاصه وبعد الشويفات والزهور والابداع العلمي والرساله

----------


## غنه

طيب اهم يهتمون بالدين والعربي ؟؟

وكم رسوم الـ KG

----------


## علياء 3

من ناحيه الاختلاط مافي مشكله بس الداهيه انه مايتعلمون شي ابدا وفي البريك ماشي مشرفين عليهم والاخس انه مايهتمون بتحصيل الطالب ومثل ماقالت الاخت ميثانو يمدحون بنتج او ولدج وعقب تنصدمين من انه الطالب ماعنده معلومات ....تتصورين عيالي نقلتهم نص السنه من المدرسه وارتحت من هالمدرسه الي ماتنفع ابدا ابدا

----------


## ريم الحزوم

السلام عليكم 

انا عيالي كلهم في مدرسة الاتحاد
العود في الصف الخامس 
وعندي بنتي في الصف الثالث ووايد ممتازه المدرسه تدريسهم راقي وبالعكس ما يمدحولج الا اذا الكلام صدق 
انا عندي في كل المراحل 
كي جي 1 و2 
والصف الثاني والثالث والخامس ووايد مرتاحه من المدرسه 
تاسيسهم ماشاء الله عليه وعلى فكره النسبه الكبيره عيال البلاد يعني البيئه مناسبه لعيالنا عن خلط الاجانب 
ما يحتفلون باعياد الغير مسلمين عندهم مسابقه كبيره للقران اسمها رياحين القران والعربي قوي عندهم مثل الانجليزي
وحبيبتي في النهايه انتي ووين ترتاحين لانه الاراء تختلف بين الناس انا بنت خالتي نقلت بناتها العام من كثر مابناتها
اذوها يبون المدرسه والحين هن وايد مرتاحات 

والمدرسات فيه حد جذيه وحد جذيه في كل المدارس 

اناانصحج تسيرين المدرسه باجر وتقابلين المدرسات والبنات والامهات واذا تبين انا ممكن اترياج واراويج المدرسه واعرفج على الامهات واسأليهم وجذيه بترتاحين 

واي سؤال انا حاضره

----------


## sosee

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
ممكن مساعدة ضرورية وهامة جدا

أريد أن أتعرف على مدارس منطقة دبي التعليمية 
وبخاصة الإبتدائية منها
الموضوع: طلب نقل للمدرسة إبتدائية في دبي.
الطلب:
أريد مدرسة ابتدائية في منطقة سكنية تقريبا بعيدة عن الازدحامات، و تخصص تربية خاصة
فهل تتكرمون بالمساعدة القصوى أرجوكم.
أريد اسم المدرسة والمنطقة وأنا سوف أجري اتصالاتي

----------


## ام يوز

هاذي رقم8164066/050 مدرسة سوووورية في بوظبي ...........
اتصل عليها وشوفيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييي....بااااااااا اااااااي

----------


## lulu-lolo

عزيزتي عندج مدرسة النور الدولية والشارقة الدولية واذا احتجتي اكثر ادخلي على دليل الهاتف وموجود مدارس الشارقة واتصلي فيهم او ادخلي على جوجال واكتبي مدارس الشارقة وان شاءالله تحصلين طلبج والله يوفقج ويوفقنا معاج

----------


## Mn Akoon

مدرسة الريان الخاصة نظام بريطاني ...4500 درهم

----------


## ساريه

هلا اختي توي اشوف موضوعج
الحفله اللي سووها عشان مدير المنطقة يا عندهم أونه مسويه المديره عرض نتاجات التعلم والحفلة ماقالوا عنها كل ما أسأل مب عارفين الصراحه روضه مب شي ابد وانا ندمت اني حطيت فيها بنتي 
ماعندهم نظام ولا ترتيب اداره فاشله بمعنى الكلمه 
كم مره اسير اسأل ولا شي اتنقع عندهم فوق الساعه ع شي ما يسوى وكله كوم ولما المديره اتهزئ المدرسات جدام الأهالي والأطفال الصراحه غمضني المدرسات 



والسموحه

----------


## علااية

مدرسة الورود

----------


## Mn Akoon

السلام عليكم

اولا:
شو رايكم كل وحدة كانت او لازلت لها خبرة في مدرسة الامارات الوطنيه تكتب تعليقها عنها ورايها فيها

ثانيا:
منو من عيالها سجلتم في مدرسة الامارات الوطنية فرع بوظبي و في الصف الاول الابتدائي او غيرة وخايفه عليهم مثلي ...عشان ولدها او بنتها يتعرفون على بعض ويصيرون ربع خلال الصيف ويوم تبدا المدرسة يتونسون ومايخافون لأنه عندي 

وللللللللللد جباااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا ااااااان بمعنى الكلمه
خواااااااااااااااااااااف ومايثق بالمدرسات ابببدا عقدددددة عقددددددة

اتمنى تردون على الموظوع لو حتى طووول السمر تردون عليه بلللللللللللللللييييييييييييييييز

ام متوهقة
نسيت ثالثا:
أدور مدرس او مدرس لولدي ولازم يعرفون انه خجووول ويحتاج وقت لين مايتعود عليهم ويستهبل وايد يسوي نفسة مب فاهم ههههه مع انه ذكي جدا لكن مايحب يركز (قلت بصراحه عن ولدي كل شي تقريبا عشان محد ينصدم)بغيت المدرس او المدرسه اييون البيت وللانجليزي والعربي خاصتا اقويه قبل الدراسه للسنه اليايه وشكرا

----------


## sosee

اختصرت عليكم
المدارس الابتدائية للبنات كانت كالتالي
النهضة
أنيسة الأنصارية
حصة بنت المر
هند بنت مكتوم
خديجة بنت خويلد
سلمى الأنصارية

أي المدارس التالية في حي هادىء وسكني
ولا يوجد فيه معلمة مهارات التفكير
وأقدر أستأجر سكن قريب
ساعدونييييييييييييييييييييييي

----------


## sosee

وشي ثاني بعد
الطاقم المدرسي يسوده الحب والتفاهم

----------


## همس السحر

للرفع

----------


## أم هديل

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم


بغيت روضات خاصة عندهم مواصلات للشهامة

وبعد بغيت أعرف إذا في في خليفة أ

وشكرا

----------


## sosee

بنات أومهات ساعدوني
معقولة ما هنكم فكرة عن المدارس الابتدائية في بر دبي
هل من الممكن أحصل سكن بالقرب منهم أيضا
تنصحونا بالنقل غلى هناك ولا

----------


## samsooma10

الابداع مدرسة ما في احسن منها مدرساتنا ودُّوا عيالهم هناك!!

----------


## samsooma10

صدقها ربيعتي الابداع مدرسة واااااايد زينة

----------


## samsooma10

وينكم؟؟؟

----------


## samsooma10

محد يرد ليش؟؟؟

----------


## samsooma10

تتاتتتتتتتاتاتاتتتتتتتتتتتتاتاتااااتاتاتاااااااااا ااااااااااااااااااااا

----------


## samsooma10

ترى في ابداع نموذجية واااايد زينة

----------


## samsooma10

اينكم؟؟؟؟

----------


## كتكوتة كيوت

ماعندي فكره عن الإبداع النموذجيه !!

الي اعرفها مدرسة الإبداع العلمي زينه وناويه انقل عيالي لها السنه اليايه ^^

الحين سجلتهم في مدرسة الشارقة البريطانيه الخاصه ^^

----------


## smile

مرحبا الغالية 
إذا قصدج مدرسة الإبداع النموذجية اللي في دبي ومديرتها عائشه لوتاه أبصملج بالعشر وانت مغمضه تنقلين بنتج لأنه إدارتها حازمه وتصلب البنات ومحترمة وااااااااايد وأنا مدرسة خاطري أنتقل مدرستها بس عشان هي مديرتها لكن مديرتي ماخلتني .. وحتى وكيلاتها فنانات ومدرساتها كل شي فيها راااااااائع وتستقبل اقتراحات أولياء الأمور ولهم أنشطة مختلفة .. سمي باسم الله وانقليها أنا بنت اخويه عندهم من تسع سنين والحين زعلانه عشان بتنتقل عنهم لأنه ماعندهم ثانوية

----------


## أم هديل

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم


بغيت كتب صف أول منهاج مدرسة حليمة السعدية

وبغيت مدارس خاصة عندهم مواصلات للشهامة

شكرا

----------


## زهرة هيلي

خواتي بغيت ستفسر عن مدرسة ابن خلدون الخاصة الي في الشارجة ممكن اتخبروني كيف الدراسة فيها

----------


## ~الـدانـه~

*

هلا اختـي ام الحلوين4 ..

رووووووعه هالمدرسه ابصراحـه ..

واللي بتدخلينها المدرسه وايد بتستانس فيها 

فيها فعاليات متعدده .. والتدريس فنان .. ومتطور .والمناهج غير .. . يعني ما يعتمد على الحفظ بس .. والمدرسات يحاولون يسهلون المناهج 

و بشكل عام واايد زينه .. 

والسموحه منج .. ^_^*

----------


## ام الحلوين4

مشكوره الغاليه

----------


## sosee

خوااااتي لابساتني
أعيد موضوعي: أريد أقدم نقل للمنطقة دبي للمدارس تعليم أساسي ح1 حكومي
في بر دبي
في أي مدرسة تنصحوني " أنيسة - حصة بنت المر - هند بنت مكتوم - النهضة - الخ
ساعدوني  :Frown: ((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((

----------


## honest

بنات ان شاء الله بدخل ولدي الوحيد و الاول المدرسه هالسنه

ابي خبرتكم بليز ابغي احسن مدرسه فيها كي جي عن تجربه

ابيهم اول شي يركزون على حفظ القرآن و ثاني شي المبنى يكون عود و يهتمون وايد بالالعاب و السباحه و كل انواع الالعاب عشان ولدي يحب المدرسه و ثالث شيء تكون مدرسه قويه من كل النواحي و فيها مدرسين مؤهلين

يالله افيدوني بسرعه لانه ماشي وقت كل الناس سجلوا عيالهم و ماظن القى مكان 

انتظر ردودكم 
و جزاكم الله الف خير مقدما

----------


## smile

مدرسة حصة حلوة ومديرتهم روووعه بس من مدارس الغد وأنا ماعرف نظامهم
ومدرسة سلمى بعد يمدحونها وأنصحج ماتسيرين مدرسة أولاد لأنهم متعبين في هذه المرحلة
والله يوفقج انشالله

----------


## han55

يابنات شو رايكم بمدرسة ...........كوين......... فى ديرة دبى؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
وهى نظام بريطانى؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
سجلت ابنى فيها؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
هلى هى زينة ام لا؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## أم الكباتن

بلييز كنت محتاجه كتب G2 لمدرسة العين الامريكيه

----------


## sosee

> مدرسة حصة حلوة ومديرتهم روووعه بس من مدارس الغد وأنا ماعرف نظامهم
> ومدرسة سلمى بعد يمدحونها وأنصحج ماتسيرين مدرسة أولاد لأنهم متعبين في هذه المرحلة
> والله يوفقج انشالله


مشكوره على رايج

----------


## بائعة الكبريت

والله صعب ان الوحدة اذا بغت شي تجلس تمر على الملف كامل بغيت استفسر عن احسن مدرسة ل كج 1 دبي وشكرا ضعنا بهذا الملف

----------


## han55

لحد الان مافى وحدة ردت على؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## النرجس

للاسف و قفوا التسجيل في معظم المدارس..فشو رايكم في مدرسة بني ياس الخاصه ؟اتصلت فيهم وقالوا شهر 6 بيبدا التسجيل...و بيغيرون المنهج واستاف المدرسه الى منهاج امريكي؟......

----------


## دمعةoo7

> ياربي انزين حد يرد!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## دمعةoo7

اقتباس:
دمعةoo7 
شو رايكم في مدرسة الضبيانية الخاصة من ناحية kg ?
اياسسونهم عدل ولا لا؟ 

ياربي انزين حد يرد!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## بائعة الكبريت

up up

----------


## بائعة الكبريت

> بنات ان شاء الله بدخل ولدي الوحيد و الاول المدرسه هالسنه
> 
> ابي خبرتكم بليز ابغي احسن مدرسه فيها كي جي عن تجربه
> 
> ابيهم اول شي يركزون على حفظ القرآن و ثاني شي المبنى يكون عود و يهتمون وايد بالالعاب و السباحه و كل انواع الالعاب عشان ولدي يحب المدرسه و ثالث شيء تكون مدرسه قويه من كل النواحي و فيها مدرسين مؤهلين
> 
> يالله افيدوني بسرعه لانه ماشي وقت كل الناس سجلوا عيالهم و ماظن القى مكان 
> 
> انتظر ردودكم 
> و جزاكم الله الف خير مقدما

----------


## ام ميرة الامورة

السلام عليكم 

اتمنى انكم اتساعدوني في اختيار مدرسة خاصة لعيالي علما بأنهم ألحين في مدرسة الخليج الوطنية.
فبغيت اعرف اذا في مدرسة ثانية احسن مثل ( البحث العلمي - المهارات الحديثة - المعارف ...... الخ )
ارجوا الرد في اسرع وقت للضرورة

----------


## stella

جرييييييييييييييين وود ما عليهم كلااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااام

----------


## بائعة الكبريت

وين التفاعل يا بنات دبي ؟

----------


## طيف الغربة

مدرسة الوطنية بعجمان حد يعرف متى التسجيل؟؟

والي سجلو من قبل كم رسوم تدفعو كمقدم ؟؟ 

والله يسعدها دنيا واخرة الي بتفيدني على سب اسجل ولدي

----------


## النرجس

شو الامتحان القبول في مدرسة البشاير لصف الاول؟سهل و لصعب ياريت اتخبروني

----------


## النرجس

upup..

----------


## أم خماسي

مراحب


احد من الخوات عندها فكره عن المدارس الجديدة اللي بيفتحوها بداية العام الدراسي التابعة لمكتب الشارقة يعني اي مراحل علشان نتاكد احنا منهم ولا 

يعني كم مدرسة رياض ولا تعليم ابتتدائي ولا اعدادي ولا ثانوي

دخيلكم اللي يعرف يقولنا

----------


## بائعة الكبريت

up up

----------


## أم خماسي

up up up

----------


## هند سلطان

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة أما بعد أريد ان أعرف عن المدرسة الروابي الحديثة الخاصة في راس الخيمة فأرجوكم ساعدوني . كيف يكون المنهج حكومي ولا أمريكي
كم يكون الرسوم للصف الثالث الأبتدائي وجزاكم الله خيرا.*  :Ozkorallah:

----------


## بنت الاحمدي

السموحه انا من دبي

----------


## علووشه

مرحبااا 
بغيت افاتحكم بموضوع الي هو عن مدارس الشرااكه شو راايكم فييه انا الصرااحه اشوف انه غلط يوم سو مداارس شرااكه جييه يضغطوون ع الطلاب وبعدين هم كله مخليينه انجليزي يعني الطلاب مب ماسسينه من الروضه الحيين ياين ياسسونه صعب ع الطلاب ولا بعد حطو قانون يديد الي يرسب في مااده يعيد السنه يعني اصرااحه ها شي فوق عن قدرة الطلاب بذات الي مستوااهم مب ليين هنااك حراام يعني يرسبون عشان مااده الله يخليكم ساعدونا ترى نحن الطلاب مب قادرين انمشي ويا المنهج وها يضرنا ويضر المجتمع والسموحه منكم بس يريت اتسون شي يعني اذا اولياء الامور اشتكو وعارضو بيوقفون ها كله نحن الطلاب مافي بيدنا شي انسويه ياليت تفكرون بكلاامي وهالموضوع مجموعة طالبات قايليلي اكتبه والسموحه

----------


## منى الحمادي

السموحة منج ما اعرف عن هذا النظام لانه مطبق فقط على مدارس ابوظبي

----------


## بائعة الكبريت

مراحب
السؤال واضح حد يقدر يفيدني عن المدارس الثلاث اي فيهم احسن الي عندها خبرة لاتبخل ابغي اسجل ولدي kg1

----------


## عيون زوجها

:Salam Allah: 
بنات بغيت اعرف عن المدارس الي اتسجل الين الحين وتكون زينة ابغي صف اول ابتدائي وابغي روضة ما سجلت عيالي كنت في بوظبي دلوني يزاكم الله خير

----------


## برقع بو فص

انتي في اي منطقه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## عيون زوجها

منطقة الفحلين .

----------


## برقع بو فص

ماعندي فكره عن هالمنطقه

----------


## أم مارية الحل

مدرسة رفيدة وايد زينة ويديدة بعد من أول إلى تاسع

----------


## عيون زوجها

يعني خت ورانا بالنسبة الي ياية من جهة الخران

----------


## X_katom_X

انزين صف أول 

تبين مدرسة أولاد ولا بنات

^_^

----------


## همس السحر

للرفع

----------


## ALYASMEEN

*هلا بنات دبي حد منكم يعرف مدرسة السلام الخاصه حذال كليه التقنية للبنات و شو رايكم فيها ؟؟*

----------


## بائعة الكبريت

??????????????????????????????????????????????

----------


## بنتuae

> اليوم كان عندهم تكريم حفظة القران الكريم الاتحاد اللي في العين والله العظيم اني سرت علشان اخت ريلي بس واله انه المدرسات الزنمات مخلين اعيالهم في الصوره اول باول والله قهر شو كاصر عيالنا كل شي بنت المعلمه امشاركه هب قهر 
> والله انها هب شرات اللي في دبي وابوظبي هنيه عندهم مصلحه ومدرسه مستغلينها الزنمات ... وكل ما تسالين عن البنت قالو ماشاء الله عليها ما عليها كلام ومناك يوم تيب الشهاده االوحده تنصدم وين كلامكم يعني ما في مصداقيه في الكلام هذا رأي بصراحه لاني انا اللي ادرسها ... صح هم في الدين ما عليهم كلام لكن اين البقيه ..


الغالية أنا حضرت الحفلة وكان الموقف وايد مؤثر وكم كنت فرحان لان تقريبا كل الطلاب مكرمين لان هم يوزعون كوبون اشتراك والمشترك حتي لو ما سمع يتكرم وكل الي يقرون من صفوف عيالي وهم مش عيال مدرسات هم عيال دكاترة في الجامعات وبنتي تقول هم حافظين اجزاء من القرآن كيف ما تبينهم يقرون وبعدين كان فيه عيال مب زلمات يقرون والحفلة كانت وااااايد مؤثرة وخاصة فرحت العيال وهم يقولون نحن حافظين القرآن 

والمدرسة وايد مهتمه بالعيال وبالعكس اذا مستوه ولدج الدراسي مب اوكية يطلبون من الاهل انه يعيدونه السنة وبعدين من أول الى ثالث عندهم نظام المستويات ما عندهم شهادة والعيال في الانجليزي ما شاء الله يرمسون أحسن مني لدرجة هم يترجون لي 

وأخير لكل واحد رايه وأنا الحمد الله عيالي من ثلاث سنين فيها والمدرسة الوحيدة الى فيها مواطنات فتحسين انه فيه نوع من الراحة

----------


## هند سلطان

*محد يعرف عن المدرسة الروابي الحديثه الخاصة في 
راس الخيمة*

----------


## shammem

:Salam Allah:  هلا الغاليات ...... ادرى انى مختفيه من مده بس عندى استفسار .... وحبيت رايكم وتجربتكم .... سجلت بناتى في مدرسة الرشاد الخاصه.... وبعدها سمعت ان مستوى الدريس مش اوكيه ..ارجوكم اذ في حد له تجربه ايفيدنى وجزاكم الله كل خير .

----------


## روزاليندا

*بصرااااااااااااااحة إختي مدخلة بناتها الثلاث مدرسة دبي الوطنية روووووووووووووووعة شوي عليها،،

من جميع النواحي،،

وإن شاء الله البنات يفيدونج...*

----------


## علووشه

> السموحة منج ما اعرف عن هذا النظام لانه مطبق فقط على مدارس ابوظبي


لا طبقوه عندنا في مدرستنا نحن مب مدارس الغد نحن مدرستنا فيها شراكه

----------


## الفراشهـ

مدارس الغد .!!!!!!

احيدهم مركزين ع الدراسه والكتب 

وبذات ع مادة الانقليزي والرياضيات

----------


## мiss.busџ

ابصراحة مدارس الشراكة صدق مصــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــــــــــــخره تدرون ليش لانه طلبة صف سادس أول امتحان لهم انجليزي و عاطينهم امتحان انجلش غلط و وزعوا أوراق " إعادة امتحان اللغة الإنجليزية يوم الأحد 1/6 
شوهالمصخره ... الله يعين

----------


## النفس الخجولة

نظاااااااااااااااام فااااااااااااااااااااااااااشل بكل المعاااااااايييير
يعني لو حطو منهجهم من الروضه بقول يمكن لكن داخل عرض في جميع المراحل والمدرسات مساكين بروحهم متوهقين بهالمناهج واتحدي وحده تقول انه صح
للاسف التعليم استوا من اسوأ للأسوا
بس ياليت حد يسمعنا ويفهم احن شو نقول
انا ام ومتوهقه مع بنتي لين قررت اطلعها من الخرابه هاي واحولها لمدرسه خاصه ع الاقل اضمن لها التدريس

----------


## мiss.busџ

> نظاااااااااااااااام فااااااااااااااااااااااااااشل بكل المعاااااااايييير
> يعني لو حطو منهجهم من الروضه بقول يمكن لكن داخل عرض في جميع المراحل والمدرسات مساكين بروحهم متوهقين بهالمناهج واتحدي وحده تقول انه صح
> للاسف التعليم استوا من اسوأ للأسوا
> بس ياليت حد يسمعنا ويفهم احن شو نقول
> انا ام ومتوهقه مع بنتي لين قررت اطلعها من الخرابه هاي واحولها لمدرسه خاصه ع الاقل اضمن لها التدريس




ابصراحة زين تسوين الله يوفق بنتج يارب

----------


## الخقاقة

> نظاااااااااااااااام فااااااااااااااااااااااااااشل بكل المعاااااااايييير
> يعني لو حطو منهجهم من الروضه بقول يمكن لكن داخل عرض في جميع المراحل والمدرسات مساكين بروحهم متوهقين بهالمناهج واتحدي وحده تقول انه صح
> للاسف التعليم استوا من اسوأ للأسوا
> بس ياليت حد يسمعنا ويفهم احن شو نقول
> انا ام ومتوهقه مع بنتي لين قررت اطلعها من الخرابه هاي واحولها لمدرسه خاصه ع الاقل اضمن لها التدريس


وأنا أأيد رمستج 
ومتوهقة وياج ويا عيالي

----------


## علووشه

هم غيرو المهج ولا بعد ماعطونا كتب عاطينا اوراق كليوم يوزعون علينا اورااق احترانا كيف ندرس نتلخبط يعني بدال كتب يعطونا اوراق اصراااااحه وااايد علينا ا>ا اولياء الامور راحو وشتكو اكييد بيغيرون النظااام

----------


## shammem

ياناس ياهو وينكم ...بنات راك ..مدرسة الرشاد؟

----------


## النفس الخجولة

حبيبتي وين نشتكي ومين بيسمعنا هم مرتاااااحين بالي يسوونه ومب معطينا فرصه نتكلم فاحسن يكون الحل فردي

----------


## أم حصة وفارس

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
كيف حالكم سيدات الإمارات، سعيدة بالإنضمام لكن في هذا الصرح المتميز جدا.
أنا سعودية سأنتقل للشارقة بحول الله هذا الصيف، لي بنت ستلتحق بالجامعة بحول الله وثلاثة أبناء في مراحل مختلفة، وجدت ولكن الشكر في هذا القسم مدارس سأزورها لأسجل بها ابني الأصغر. لكني لم أجد شيئا للصفوف المتقدمة حيث سيدرس إبني الأكبر ثانوية عامة العام القادم.

طبعا كل المدارس التي ذكرت هنا مدارس تأسيس لغة إنجليزية كما فهمت، بمعنى أن العلوم والرياضيات وغيرها تدرس بالإنجليزية، ورغم أن ابني يجيد اللغة الإنجليزية لكنه لن يستطيع دراسة هذه العلوم بها لوجود مصطلحات علمية هو لا يعرفها ولم يدرسها من قبل.

سؤالي إذا عن مدارس ثانوية تدرس كل العلوم بالعربية.
ما هي أفضل المدارس؟
وهل ترون أن المدارس الحكومية أفضل؟

----------


## rona

مرحبا 

ما اعرف البنت يفيدوك ان شاء لله

للرفع

----------


## متفائلة بالخير

مايبون يسمعون شكاوي ولا اعتراضات 

بس يبون يسمعون مديح 

واولهم مبارك الشامسي

----------


## rakwoman

انا بعد وايد سمعت ها شي الغالية اسالى ع مدرسة راس الخيمة الحديثة سمعت انها فنانة

----------


## بنت العرب1

:SalamAlikom: حد يعرف شئ عن مدرسه الرواد الحديثه لي بالشارجه ارجو الى عنده اي معلومه عنها يخبرنى لانى بغيت اسجل فيها اولادي :Sha2:

----------


## هنودة1985

ولد حميه يدرس فيها بس اول روضه بس ما شاء الله عليه حافظ ايات واحاديث بس ابتدائي ما اعرف كيف تدريسهم

----------


## سهر الامارات

الغاليه مدرسه الرشاد مدرسه ممتازة ماشاء الله وبعد راس الخيمه الحديثه ممتازة وتحفظ القران والقاعدة النورانيه بس لو حابه رايى الرشاد احسن ولو عاوزة تحفظى قران ماشاء الله كل المساجد فيها تحفيظ

----------


## بنت فلان33

فنانه الرشاد

----------


## el_nooooor

شو رايك في مدرسة عجمان الحديثة

----------


## ميعاد الحب

شو مدااارس الشراااكه هاذي اول مره اسمع عنها !!! 


شو هالنظاام التعليمي الفاشل اللي تمشي عليه وزارة التربية خخ؟؟

----------


## nadia1

السلام عليكم
ولدي بيروح أول ابتدائي واريد ادخله مدرسة خاصة في العين بس تكون اوكيه في اللغة الانجليزية واللغة العربية ومدرساتها أوكيه بعد
ممكن خواتي تفيدوني بأسماء مدارس خاصة تكون زينة

----------


## umturki

> بنت حلال توني واصله البيت انا وبنتي وكنت سايره اسجلها في هالمدرسه وخذيت لفه على قسم الكي جي وبصراحه كان حلو عندهم في كل صف حمام ويستخدمون احدث الوسائل للتعليم وعندهم حمام سباحه خاص للصغار وساحه منفصله عن باقي المراحل وسمعت ان الانجليزي عندهم ممتاز واذا في اي سؤال انا حاضره


مشكورررررررررررررره فديتج ... باخذ ان شالله بوصيتج وبتشاور ان شالله
مشكوره فديتج انتى الى بنت حلالالالال والله





> مرحبا........انا عيالي مش فيها......في الامارات الوطنيه
> 
> .بس اسمع ان تدريسها قوي وياسسون زين...
> 
> بتوفيق الغاليه


مشكوره يالغاليه ... تسلمين وماتقصرين والله

----------


## أم حصة وفارس

مرحبتين نورا
شكرا لك يا قلبي إن شاء الله يفيدوني
يمكن محتاجات شوية وقت للسؤال
وأنا بالانتظار

----------


## حرم بوسواف

السلام عليكم بنات......
لو سمحتو خواتي انا انتقلت من الفجيرة الى دبي خلف مول الامارات واريد منكم مساعدة
بخصوص المدارس الحكومية اللي موجودة جريب من المول....
انا عندي عيالي واحد عمره خمس سنوات والثاني 4 سنوات وأبا أسجلهم بليز بنات اللي تعرف الله يخليكم تخبرني....
لاني انا ما اعرف شي فدبي وما عندي ربع هناك...

----------


## تقاسيم

نظاااااااااااااااام فااااااااااااااااااااااااااشل بكل المعاااااااايييير
بهدلوا الطلاب والمعلمات ما في مناهج ولا كتب.. الدراسه عايمه كل مدرسة تعطي على كيفها (حليلها) أجبروها اتحط مناهج وهيه ولا اتعرف في المناهج وفي النهاية يت الامتحانات خارجية لا وبعد كلها أخطاء
(الأول يوم سؤال يكون غلط يشلون الدنيا ولا ايلسونها) والحين الامتحانات أغلبها غلط وساكتين
والذي خفي كان أعظم

حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل فيهم

----------


## فيونكا

معلمة في الشراكة و الله في الامتحانات نشوف العجب شفتوا امتحان من 15صفحة و الله البداية تحريتها مذكرة و لا ما يخلون مدرسة المادة تتطلع على الامتحان غير بعد ما تتوزع على الطلاب و ممنوع الترجمة للطلبة انزين الطالب الضعيف كيف يفهم و كانوا الاجانب مسوين اعمارهن كونان كل دقيقة و حدة او ثنتين ناطين علينا فجأة يتحرو نا نبا نترجم الهم و لا نغششهم و الله المنهج القديم كان وايد احسن الطالب يطلع من المدرسة و هو عارف المنهج و فاهم كل شي....... هييييييه شو اقول غير الله المستعان

----------


## رجا القلب

ولا انا اعرف .. 

السموحه منج . .

----------


## ام_احمد690

يعني وزارتنا التعيسه ما لها شغل إلا تتفنن في تعاستنا
ما أقول غير حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل يته الجلطه وبعده على حاله وعناده

----------


## همس السحر

للفائدة

----------


## um noor

السلام عليكم 
انا اتطلعت على النظام بشكر قريب جدا 
المشكله مش في النظام ابدا 
المشكله في الي طبقوا النظام بشكل خاطئ
بدون معرفه طبيعه الطلاب وخلفياتهم الدراسيه ..
يعني الي يشتغلون في هالمؤسسه الي ماسكه تكبيق النظام هم الخلل
ناس ما عندهم ضمير ولا يخافون على مصلحه الطلبه ولا البلاد 
همهم بس الفلوس الي يحصلونها 

انا رايي يظل النظام لانه فيه فايده 
ولكن يغيرون المسؤولين عن تطبيقه لاهم ما فيهم خير 
واعتبرهم مش امناء على طلابنا 
خاصه الوافدين منهم 
تحياتي

----------


## um noor

ابي اضيف شي ياكد ان النظام صح والخلل في التطبيق
الي ماسكين برنامج نظام الشراكه 
هي مؤسسه سابين 
الي نفسها الشويفات 
وروحوا شوفوا موضوع عن هالمدرسه في نفس المنتدى وشوفواالامهات 
كيف يمدحون المدرسه 
ونظامها ومستوى الطلاب

ليش لما مسكت مدارس المواطنين وعيال البلاد 
اختل النظام جذي؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
هذا الي قاهرني
الله يسامح المسؤول المواطن الي سمح للاجانب بهالتلاعب في مصاير عيالنا 
انا متاكده الحال ما بيتم عليه 
والله كريم 

تحياتي

----------


## همس السحر

للرفع

----------


## دمعة المظلوم

ولدي خلص روضة وماني عارفة وين اودي اي مدرسة في ابوظبي وانا ساكنة في الشامخة ابي اعرف عن المدارس النموذجيية والخاصة شرايكم انا مااعرف اي مدرسة اوكي

----------


## دمعة المظلوم

عاد ردوا لاتطنشوني

----------


## P!NKSh

هلا اختي 

الفلاح انا اول مره اسمع عنها يعني مااعرف شي عنها 

الثريا هاي الي في القرهود مب شي 
دبي الوطنيه : اوكي ودراستهم قويه بعد

----------


## hnooda

للرفع

----------


## مرت الوزير

مافى غير مدرسه وحده فى البرشاء للاولاد واسمها مدرسة القيم النموذجيه ،،وهى حكوميه
ترا حبيبتى ما يفكرون فى المدارس كثر ما يفكرون فى المشاريع والله المستعان
وعندج المواكب والارقم من المدارس الخاصه

----------


## قصص

:Salam Allah: 
*


دخيلللللللللللكم 

ابا اعرف اذا مدرسة دبي الوطنيه اللي في ديره 

زينه والا

ما عندي وقت ابغي اقرر انقل عيالي

وشكرا لكم*

----------


## MEHYAWH

االفلاح النموذجيه مب شي ومووول مو منظمه يعني فوضى

----------


## همس السحر

للافادة

----------


## alaserah123

سمعت وايد عن معاناة مدارس الشراكه وكنت اتحرا انه نحن مدارس الغد المتوهقين اكثر عنهم 
وكنا دوم محتجين على النظام وهذا كان في البدايه بس الحمدلله في نهاية السنه أحسن أني استويت 
احسن عن قبل في الانجليزي ومن ناحية الانضباط والتركيز في الحصص وشي وايد بنات من صفي 
ما كانوا يستوعبون ولا كلمه ولا ينطقون بكلمه بالانجليزي بس الحمدلله وبعونه على نهاية السنه استوو 
يكونون جمل مفهومه ....... والي ابي اوصله أنه مب كل شي طلعه حنيف حسن غلط وحرام عليكم تغلطون عليه
لانه مهما يكون هو بعد يحاول باقصى جهده انه يعدل في التعليم لانه التعليم عدنا في الامارات فاشل وهذا الي الكل يعرفه 
ان كان احينه او قبل ما عدنا تجربة مدارس الغد فأنا عن عمري اعتبرها ناجحه بكل المقاييس واذا على مدارس الشراكه ترا اكيد اخر السنه بتكون في احصائيات ودراسات يطالعون فيها نسبة نجاح الطلاب واذا فشلة التجربه اكيد بيعدلون 
الله المستعان والله يعينكم وتنجحون ان شاء الله

----------


## عيون زوجها

اولاد ومشكووورات خواتي

----------


## shammem

جزاكم الله كل خير طمنتوني الله لا يحرمنى منكم .

----------


## بنت العرب1

السلام عليكم
حد يعرف شئ عن الرواد الحديثه في الشارقه مشكورين جميعا

----------


## قصص

ياريت الموضوع يتثبت 

بدل ما انتم اندوره

وشكرا لكم

----------


## شموخ عليا

**

*الغاليات بغت أسألكن عن*
*أحسن روضة خاصة بالفجيرة* 
*بغيتها لولدي بيكمل أن شاء الله على شهر 9 أرب سنين*

*و بغيت أسجله بس حابه أعرف الروضة الأحسن* 

*يلا الغاليات أفيدوني جزاكن الله كل خير*

----------


## ريم الحزوم

للاسف مااعرف في الفجيره

----------


## night girl

هلا اختي شموخ عليا 

أحسن مدرسة ادرس روضة هي مدرسة براعم الايمان الخاصة ..

----------


## همس السحر

للرفع

----------


## salolo

بصراحة المدرسة ما عليها كلام لكن في المدرسة قسمين قسم عربي وقسم انجليزي طبعا في هالايام معظم الناس تحط عيالها في الانجليزي والقسم الانجليزي اللي سمعت عنه انه وايد صعب حتى ان في اهالي طلعوا بناتهم من الثانوية العامة عشان يبون معدل قوي لان المهنج عندهم جدا صعب يعني اذا انتي تحسين بنتج تحب الدراسة ودحاحه انصحج ادخلينها القسم الانجليزي اما القسم العربي فهو سهل بس الانجليزي منهجه مش سهل 
كبعا كل هذا عشانهم في النهاية اعتقد ان الصعب والدراسة تشغلهم

----------


## همس السحر

للرفع

----------


## همس السحر

للرفع

----------


## همس السحر

للاستفادة

----------


## همس السحر

للاستفادة

----------


## LACNOR Lady

بنات رأس الخيمة شرايكم بمدرسة الرشاد؟

بقيت أعرف عن مدرساتها ومن المديرة عندهم وشو نظامهم؟

----------


## dr_pharma

> مبروك الرابط الجديد وحابه اسال عن مدرسة المواهب الا فى الشارجه يعرف اسعارها للقريد ونوياريت يابنات الا حابه تجاوب على اى سوال انها تسوى اقتباس للسوال عشان البنات ما يضيعو فى الجواب فاهمينى اكيد

----------


## dr_pharma

up up

----------


## سما الأمارات

السلام عليكم 

حبيبااتي بغيت اسالكم عن هااي الروظات يااريت القى عندكم جوااب 

من حيث 
التسجيل خلص عندهم او لا
الرسووم كامله
مواصلات في او لا
التعليم القراان والانقلش اوك ولا لا

روظة البشاير 
روظة النهظه الوطنيه
الامريكيه الدوليه 
الشويفات
الفيرست استبس

ووين مكاان كل وحده فيهن ويزااكن الله الف خير

----------


## كتكوتة حبيبي

يارب توفق عيالنا

----------


## ام شعرغجري

هلا امهات فديتكن ابا مدرسه ف العين قريبه من الطويه للاولاد للصف 3 و5 الابتدائي لاني بنقلهم من الخاص للحكومي ... وعندي سؤال ثاني يقبلون النقل الحين ولا ولين متى ؟؟

----------

